# Wie hat WoW euer Leben verändert?



## Wowneuling (20. Oktober 2008)

Servus, Moin Moin, Grüß Gott, Gude, Grüezi, Hallo,

oft liest man von hoch betitelten Quacksalbern, wie sich Spiele auf einen Menschen auswirken. So erfährt man auch allgemeine Dinge von sich selber, welche man vorher nie wusste - erstaunlich -. Da wird einem gesagt, dass man genervt ist, wenn man die Arme verschränkt oder passiv, wenn man sich auf einem Stuhl zurück lehnt. Die Körpersprache also....ich schweife ab. 
Selbige Quacksalber die anhand meines Tun zu wissen glauben, wie ich mich fühle, meinen auch zu wissen, welche Auswirklung z.B. World of Warcraft auf micht hat. Wie die Leute die das _"Zwischen-den-Zeilen-lesen"_ beherrschen sicherlich bereits bemerkt haben, gebe ich nicht viel auf solche "Experten". Aus diesem Grund erbitte ich mal Erfahrungsberichte von Betroffenen. Ich erhoffe mir hier ein kleines Sammelsurium an subjektiven Erfahrungen, wie sich WoW auf das eigene Leben ausgewirkt hat (sofern es das hat). Ich weiss das es meist schwer ist, selber zu erkennen, was sich geändert hat, aber mit ein wenig Überlegung wie es "damals" war, merkt man es eigentlich recht schnell.

Der erste Schritt ist bekanntlich der schwierigste, daher übernehme ich diese Bürde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Ich habe schon vor WoW relativ viel mit Computern und speziell Computerspielen verbracht. Oftmals über das allgemein als gesund empfundene Maß hinaus. Gesundheitlich hat sich das neben einer noch geringen Gewichtszunahme in einen Ohnmachtsanfall wiedergespiegelt. Zwar wurde später festgestellt, dass dieser Ohnmachtsanfall nicht durch das exsessive Pixelkloppen gekommen ist, sondern durch einen Wachstumsschub des Gehirns....ich schweife ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Trotzdem war dieser Umfaller für mich eine Initialzündung um mehr auf mich zu achten. 

Nachdem ich dann die Welt der Kriegskunst für mich entdeckt habe, wurde ich magisch in deren Bann gesaugt. Von der Stimmung, Vielfalt und der Dynamik war ich sofort begeistert. Also begannen wieder die Zeiten der zu langen Zock-Abende. Bis heute hat das Spiel für mich nicht viel an seinem Reiz verloren und ich verbringen in der Woche immernoch Stunden damit. Nur bin ich mittlerweile soweit, dass ich mich selber zurück halten kann. Als Ausgleich für die Stunden vor dem Rechner treibe ich täglich Sport, gehe Freunde besuchen.

Neben den geretteten Tagen ohne Langeweile habe ich WoW sogar meiner Freundin zu verdanken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann also von mir sagen, dass ich durch WoW sowohl negative als auch positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Mein Sozial- und Berufsleben ist ebenso intakt, aber auch nur, solange ich mich jeden Abend immer wieder selber von der Kiste wegzerre. Ich denke einige haben kein solches Siegeswillen über Ihren inneren Schweinehund._

Ihr seht, ich habe wohl eher langweilige Veränderungen durch WoW in meinem Leben. Aber evtl. hast du, du oder DU eine spannendere Story?! Also zöger nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, ich bitte nur *eigene* Erfahrungsberichte zu posten, damit es authentisch bleibt. Ein: _"der Schwager eines Freundes, ihm seine Nachbars Tochter sah mal einen Hund der"_....möcht ich hier nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (20. Oktober 2008)

Yeah Copy&Paste aus irgend einem Forum!

GJ

...*eigene* Erfahrungsberichte...   ...authentisch...  


*hust*


----------



## Lisutari (20. Oktober 2008)

Mein Leben hat sich durch WoW so sehr verändert das ich was zu tun habe wenn im Fernsehen nur mist läuft oder mann nicht ausgehen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elandor1 (20. Oktober 2008)

also ich spiele schon fast 2 jahre wow, aber bei mir hat sich nichts verändert ( jedenfall hab ich nichts bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), das liegt auch daran dass ich mich beherrschen kann und meine grenzen kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (20. Oktober 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Yeah Copy&Paste aus irgend einem Forum!
> 
> GJ
> 
> ...


Klasse, der erste Quacksalber. Einer von der Sorte Mensch, die meint mehr über mich und meine Eigenschaften zu wissen als ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werde dir 100 harte europäische Scheine in einer Wärung deiner Wahl persönlich am Sankt Nimmerleinstag aushändigen, wenn du es schaffst, diesen Bericht irgendwo anders in den weiten des WWW zu finden. Ansich geb ich nicht viel auf solche 1x0 = 1 (1 Vermutung x 0 Wissen = 1 Ahnung), aber du scheinst einer von der ganz überzeugten Sorte zu sein.

Gegen dein Husten solltest du was unternehmen, der klingt so wie der Rest von dir, nicht gut.


----------



## Kirath (20. Oktober 2008)

traumjob gefunden.


----------



## kljba (20. Oktober 2008)

Mein Leben hat sich sehr verschlechter durch das Spielen von WOW. Es fesselt mich jeden Tag. Meine Frau und meine zwei Kinder ziehen seit 11/2 Jahren den kürzeren wenn ich vor dem PC sitze. Ich wünschte ich könnte es ändern. Ich kann es nicht.


----------



## Pcasso (20. Oktober 2008)

Hab meine Freundin über WoW kennengelernt die in einer Phase in mein Leben getreten ist an dem ich nur noch hätte kotzen können. ungewollt Vater geworden, nur stress mit der exfreundin und aus (klignt doof ich weiss) zwang mit ihr zusammengeblieben aufgrund des kindes.

diese frau hat mir eine beziehungswelt gezeigt in der man glücklich miteinander sein kann
dafür BIG THX an meine süsse.

spiel auch pc spiele seit ich nen stoppelhopser bin, fing an mit snes , amiga 500 (monkey island / indiana jones) etc.

mein gehirn ist intakt, meine ausbilung läuft, mein privatleben mit freunden etc geht gut klar.

unter der woche spiel ich ziemlich viel nach der arbeit als ausgleich, am wochenende starte ich was mit kollegen oder wenn ich ne harte woche hatte entspann ich bissl in azeroth bei nem kühlen bierchen.

hab viele leute kennengelernt über wow mit denen ich rl mässig kontakt halten will aus sämtlichen regionen deutschlands, aus Berlin , Hamburg, Stuttgart (meine freundin) und ich selbst bin kölner.


nach einem jahr fernbeziehung (wovon ich normalerweise net viel halte) was echt verdammt gut lief, wohnt sie nun bei mir, und wir machen auch heute noch die schlachtfelder in wow unsicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab schon viele leute kennengelernt mit denen ich jetzt noch über mails oder ähnliches kontakt habe, Warcraft 3, Unreal Tournament , ut2004, Quake 3 , Quake 3 Arena (mod), Counter Strike.
Mein bester kollege auch leidenschaftlicher zocker, über games kennengelernt


also im grossen und ganzen, hab viele leute über games kennengelernt, hab für mich sehr wichtige leute auch darüber kennengelernt, neben meinen ganzen freunden aus meiner schulzeit etc. auch dann meinen besten kollegen und meine freundin.

ich persönlich denke online games sind schon n1 bzw. normale games wenn man sie aber dann im netzwerk zockt für soziale kontakte. 

aber dennoch sollte man nie vergessen das es ein real life gibt, und man dieses auch pflegen sollte.


bissl durcheinander mein post aber aufgrund von zeitmangel wegen baldigem feierabend (überstunden opfern, kein bock mehr ^^) sollte das wohl zu verzeihen sein

mfg 
pcasso - nera'thor


----------



## pvenohr (20. Oktober 2008)

*blubb* Wer will das wissen und wofür?


----------



## Preform (20. Oktober 2008)

mein leben hat sich nicht verändert... jetzt zocke ich halt - wenn ich zocke - wow, anstatt irgend nem andren game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Premutos (20. Oktober 2008)

Hmm als mit WoW angefangen habe, habe ich es selbstverständlich übertrieben mit dem Zocken und meine Frau konnte "WoW" schon nicht mehr hören. Mit den Gedanken war ich teilweise sogar beim Spiel, wenn ich eigentlich was anderes zutun hatte.
Aber mittlerweile hat sich das auf ein gesundes Maß reduziert und ich bin durchaus in der Lage, den Rechner auch mal auszulassen^^
Positiv ist es jedenfalls, dass man immer was zutun hat bei Langeweile (naja ok, nicht immer, manchmal hat man halt auch auf WoW keine Lust) und man eigentlich kaum andere Spiele braucht.. nur mal n Shooter zur Abwechslung oder so..


----------



## Hexys (20. Oktober 2008)

Naja bei mir hat sich mein Leben schon ganz verändert.

WoW fing ich vor 3 jahren an zu spielen als ich mir mein Kreuzband gerissen habe. In dieser Zeit war ich ein Jungtalent (Fussball) Schweizer-Nationalmannschaft U-16...

Ich wusste halt nicht was ich machen sollte, den ganzen Tag zu Hause Fernsehen war mir zu blöd... also wollte ich noch was blöderes machen xD und kam auf WoW...

Wie ihr alle wahrscheindlich wurde ich ziemlich süchtig. Nach meiner verletzung kam ich überhaupt nicht mehr in den Spielrhytmuss, mein Körper war einfach zu übermüdet und ich konnte das Tempo garnichtmehr mithalten. 
So ging das weiter bis vor einpaar Monaten als ich ne neue Freundin hatte. Bei der muss ich ziemlich unten Durch..nur einpaar stunden in der Woche WoW etc.^^ weil ich es einfach nichmehr hinbekommen...und im mom läuft es sogar ganz ok mit Lehre Fussball ... (bald wieder nationalmannschaftsaufgebot xD)...

aja sorry wegen meiner grammatik und schreibweise...ich sitze gerade in nem Meeting ka was die labern xD


----------



## Wowneuling (20. Oktober 2008)

pvenohr schrieb:


> *blubb* Wer will das wissen und wofür?


ich, für mich.


----------



## Exomia (20. Oktober 2008)

Also WoW hat mein leben Grundlegend geändert, früher war es mir immer peinlich mich in der offendlichkeit zu zeigen, hatte ich doch immer da sgefühl angestart zu werden. Jedes mal wenn ich mit Freunden zusammen war, habe ich sie beneidet. Doch jetzt seid dem ich WoW habe geht es mir  viel besser! Ich fühle mich wie ein neuer Mensch. Ich kann nun vor die Tür gehen und mich der Welt Zeigen. Auch meine Freunde sehen mich nun mit anderen Augen. Als ich WoW ein paar Wochen versucht habe bekamm ich schon die ersten Ergebnisse. Meiner Familie ist sofort aufgefallen das etwas anders war. Als mich meine Mutter fragte antwortete ich ihr einfach "Tja Mama dank WoW, sehe ich nun so gut aus!" inzwischen empfehle ich WoW jedem weiter. Es hat mein Leben einfach verändert und ich sehe die ganze welt nun mit anderen Augen! Danke dir Blizz

vor WoW:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt mit WoW:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






/ironi off

nö hat nichts verändert


----------



## DerBuuhmann (20. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir hatte WoW nur eine große Auswirkung: Seit ich WoW spiele hat sich mein Spielinteresse von Echtzeitstrategie zu RPG gewandelt. Ich gebe hier auch
zu, dass ich mal WoW-süchtig war: Genau 2 Tage lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  WoW war halt mein erstes MMORPG und ich war superfasziniert und konnte Nachts den nächsten  Tag gar nicht erwarten, aber dass hat sich schnell gelegt und jetzt spiel ich WoW nur noch selten, wenn gerade ein Paar Kumpel Lust auf ne Raid haben oder so. 

Du hast übrigens nen coolen Schreibstil auch wenn er nach mehreren Seiten bestimmt ein wenig nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An alle Flamer: Er hat eine Frage gestellt und keine Aufforderung irgendeinen Dreck zu schreiben der nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat.


----------



## Brisk7373 (20. Oktober 2008)

also naja ich bin sitzen gleblieben durch wow ,aber wäre ich auch so , hab zu viel gezockt wenig gelernt ,allerdings habe ich nie freunde oder sonstiges verloren ,eher gewonnen . aber das sitzenbleiben ist ja nicht schlimm  ,dadurch sind 2 meiner kumpels mit mädels aus meiner neuen klasse zusammen gekommen und total glücklich .... 
also hatte wow rein theroretisch nur vorteile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbageif (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin jetzt auch schon seit einigen jahren dabei (seit der ersten WoW beta) also schon ein Veteran =) WoW hat mein leben schon verändert aber nicht unbedingt Negaiv. Ich war ohnehin schon seit frühester Kindheit begeistert von Unterhaltungselektronik. richtig zu Zocken hab ich allerdings erst mit 15 angefangen, als ich meinen ersten eigenen Rechner gekauft habe. Davor meist nicht länger als 1/2 bis 1 Stunde täglich. Als dann WoW raus kam war ich natürlich sofort begeistert und hab dementsprechend viel gezockt. Schule fiel mir damals sowieso sehr leicht, weshalb ich ohnehin kaum auf klausuren gelernt habe. Von dem her kein problem. Zwischendrin hatte ich auch mal eine Phase in der ich selbst dachte ich würde zu viel WoW zocken, deshalb hörte ich für einen monat oder etwas länger auf, ich musste jedoch feststellen, dass ich wenn ich kein WoW zock, die zeit trotzdem mit irgendwelchen sinnlosen beschäftigungen totschlage also hab ich mir gesagt: "was soll's dann kannst auch gleich wieder WoW zocken" und so wars dann auch. Richtig schlimm wurde es nur als ich mit meinem Krieger zum MT wurde, da ging's zum Teil wirklich so, dass ich nach der schule an den rechner bin, bufffood und tränke gefarmt hab für abends und nebenher resiequip usw und dann abends bis 0 uhr raid und um 6e wieder raus. das hält man natürlich nicht lange durch, ohne einschränkungen in seinem normalen Tagesablauf hinzunehmen. Damit habe ich dann das raiden etwas eingestellt.

Mittlerweile habe ich 4 (bald 5) charakter auf lvl 70 hoch gebracht, zocke zwar meist täglich aber hauptsächlich abends, führe seit mittlerweile 6 monaten eine glückliche beziehung (meine freundin habe ich NICHT über WoW kennengelernt und sie spielt auch NICHT selbst WoW) und bin fast jedes wochenende mit meinen kumpels unterwegs. 

FAZIT: Man sollet alles in Maßen genießen, sogar World of Warcraft (wie es Blizzard so schön formuliert) ^^


----------



## Scred (20. Oktober 2008)

viel viel hat sich verändert 
erstmal hab ich ständig probleme mit meinem vater wegen spielen (meine mutter ist an meinem 11 gebursttag gestorben und ich bin in spiele geflüchtet wow haupsachlich), mein vater ist auch nicht begeistert von spielen (welche das gleiche problem haben wissen was ich meine)
zweitens inzwischen kenn ich viele verschiedene reaktionen von menschen auf verschiedene sachen (is ganz praktisch in der schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
drittens ich hab durch wow neue freunde gefunden und einigermaßen gelernt mit geld/gold umzugehen

fazit:wow hat mein leben sowohl zum bessern als auch zu schlechteren verändert


----------



## youngceaser (20. Oktober 2008)

gab es ein leben vor WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne halt des was man alles auf WoW schiebt schlechte noten ... und jetzt wo ich grad pause mache und mich anstrenge gute noten mhh vlt stimmen ja die gerüchte zumindest ein bisschen


----------



## riggedi (20. Oktober 2008)

Hey Exomia,

die Bilder sind genial! Ich krieg das Schmunzeln nicht aus meinem Gesicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Inwiefern WOW mein Leben verändert hat? Gar nicht. Schon vorher musste ich essen, trinken, schlafen und was noch so dazu gehört.

Riggedi


----------



## Exomia (20. Oktober 2008)

Riggedi, 

falls ich mit diesem Beitrag nur einigen ein Schmunzeln auf ihr Gesicht gebracht habe war es die Arbeit werd!

*Sich vor versammelten Publikum verbeug* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrid-okt (20. Oktober 2008)

kljba schrieb:


> Mein Leben hat sich sehr verschlechter durch das Spielen von WOW. Es fesselt mich jeden Tag. Meine Frau und meine zwei Kinder ziehen seit 11/2 Jahren den kürzeren wenn ich vor dem PC sitze. Ich wünschte ich könnte es ändern. Ich kann es nicht.



hast du mal überlegt zum arzt zu gehen? ich meine es ist ja hier ein fall von Sucht!
oder war das nur ein scherz?


----------



## Sarthek (20. Oktober 2008)

naja hat sich schon einiges verändert bei mir, manches zum positiven, manches zum negativen.
Ab und zu wünscht man sich schon nie angefangen zu haben aber dann gibts doch so momente wo man glücklich ist angefangen zu haben.

Mir ist in den Jahren aufgefallen dass es doch recht viele "kiddies" in WoW gibt, leider, bestes beispiel ist das ganze "für die horde" usw. getue, meiner meinung nach ist es vollkommen egal ob ich jetzt Horde oder Allianz spiele, hauptsache ich habe meinen Spaß.+


MfG
Mordoc - Onyxia


----------



## Naarg (20. Oktober 2008)

Positiv!
statt zu Fernsehen, spiele ich jetzt WoW.
Habe so Kontakt zu vielen alten Schulfreunden halten können, und habe jemand nettes kennen gelernt, bei dem ich bald 2 Wochen in Wien verbringen werde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe in wow ein leben in meinem leben gefunden , mit neuen freunden, erfahrungen...in dem ich tun und lassen kann was ich will. Und natürlich ein hoppy und eine beschäftigung.


----------



## Cupertino (20. Oktober 2008)

WoW hat mein Leben nicht verändert. Früher bin ich halt mehr Skateboard gefahren (auch wenn das Wetter schlecht war), heute bleibe ich halt vor dem Computer und zocke wenn das Wetter schlecht ist. Ansonsten hat sich mein Leben durch WoW nicht verändert.


----------



## Tupac 2 (20. Oktober 2008)

Cupertino schrieb:


> WoW hat mein Leben nicht verändert. Früher bin ich halt mehr Skateboard gefahren (auch wenn das Wetter schlecht war), heute bleibe ich halt vor dem Computer und zocke wenn das Wetter schlecht ist. Ansonsten hat sich mein Leben durch WoW nicht verändert.




bäää  Was machste den du im Winter nur wow spielen?


----------



## Mondenkynd (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich zocke jetzt WoW statt Egoshooter, sonst hat sich nichts geändert.

Und Vorteil, wenn ich mal nen Hals hab lass ich es im PvP raus.....also keine Aggro-Anfälle mehr.


----------



## Focht (20. Oktober 2008)

mein leben hat sich eigtl nich wirklich verändert....früher öfter vor dem tv. was jetzt nichmer so is..
der rest is so geblieben


----------



## Cupertino (20. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> bäää  Was machste den du im Winter nur wow spielen?



Nein, wir haben noch ne Skateboardhalle, aber jeden Tag da zu sein ist langweillig und ausserdem geh ich noch zur Schule, da gitbs auch noch genug zu tun.


----------



## Ashtera (20. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir hat sich so eigendlich nichts verändert.

Naklar - Arbeitslos - Keine Hygiene mehr undso.... aber das ist ja normal, keine veränderung!


/Sardonismus off


----------



## Tupac 2 (20. Oktober 2008)

Cupertino schrieb:


> Nein, wir haben noch ne Skateboardhalle, aber jeden Tag da zu sein ist langweillig und ausserdem geh ich noch zur Schule, da gitbs auch noch genug zu tun.




Kannst ja mal was Anders machen Wie Skatbord...... zum ........ Siegen lalalalalalaaaaaaaa lalalalalalaaaaa^^ XD


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Mein Leben hat sich durch WoW so sehr verändert das ich was zu tun habe wenn im Fernsehen nur mist läuft oder mann nicht ausgehen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So ist es...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (20. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Mein Leben hat sich durch WoW so sehr verändert das ich was zu tun habe wenn im Fernsehen nur mist läuft oder mann nicht ausgehen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/100% sign


----------



## zro_- (20. Oktober 2008)

jup kann ich auch bestätigen anstatt abends fernseh zu gucken spiele ich oft wow außer montags da kommt simpsons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und halt freitags und samstags nicht rl ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pupseblume (20. Oktober 2008)

also mein Leben hat sich durch WoW absolut verändert.
Habe vor 2 1/2 Jahren angefangen während meiner Diplomarbeit und dadurch meinen jetzigen Freund kennengelernt. Nach 9 Monaten Fernbeziehung wurde mir betriebsbedingt gekündigt, was im Endeffekt ein Glücksfall für mich war, ich bin zu ihm gezogen und habe hier einen neuen Job gefunden. Wer weiß, wie mein Leben ohne WoW verlaufen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit wir zusammen leben, zocken wir beide auch weniger und unternehmen viel zusammen, also alles positiv soweit, wüsste nicht, dass WoW mich negativ beeinflusst hätte.


----------



## Jeffy (20. Oktober 2008)

...wenn du so fragst, eher negativ


----------



## Nehar (20. Oktober 2008)

Durch WoW ist mir nicht mehr langweillig und dafür danke ich Blizzard :>

Unter der woche gehe ich nunmal nicht weg, dazu fehlt das Geld, die Zeit und ganz ehrlich auch die Lust. Nach 8 teilweise anstrengenden Schulstunden, lernen und Hausaufgaben (+7km fahrt zur schule :E) will ich iwie Chillen. Also gucke ich 10mins erstmal in WoW Foren rum. Naja danach langweillige ich mich weil im TV eh nur müll läuft und lesen tu ich am liebsten nur vorm schlafen gehen. Auftritt: WOW! Ich spiele unter der Woche täglich sicherlich 4-5 Stunden, vllt sogar mehr. Aber dann auch nicht alleine sondern nur im Window mode, nebenbei bin ich mit RL Kollegen im TS und pflege online andere soziale kontakte :>
Es ist gut möglich das ich süchtig nach WoW geworden bin, oder teilsüchtig oder so. Es hat sich bis jetzt aber noch nicht als Problem rausgestellt. Meistens bin ich der aktive Teil der Freunde am WE zum ausgehen ermuntert oder mal wen anruft. Auch kann ich gerne wegfahren und träume nicht von Elfen und Orcs :>.


WoW ist einfach ein Lückenfüller für mich. Das war preBC nicht der Fall, aber ich bin ein wenig (nur ein bissl :>) reifer geworden und hab gesehen das es ein tolles Hobby und ein noch besserer Lückenfüller ist. Mehr nicht. 


Außerdem hat WoW mich entspannter gemacht. Sonst war man den ganzen Tag gelangweillt oder hat CS gespielt (was mich tatsächlich agressiv gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und war dadurch halt auch genervter.


----------



## Mitzy (20. Oktober 2008)

Durchaus positiv. Ich habe viele nette Menschen getroffen die mich in vielen Dingen unterstützen konnten. Als Beispiel habe ich einige Studenten kennen gelernt die mir prima in Mathe weiterhelfen konnten bei Dingen, die ich nicht verstanden habe. Ich habe auch einige Menschen kennen gelernt die exakt das arbeiten, in welchem Beruf ich ausgebildet werde.
Da viele Freunde von mir wegzogen (Eltern fanden woanders arbeiten und mussten wegziehen) konnten wir uns ab und an sehen und sonst über E-Mail unterhalten. Keiner mochte so recht das Spiel welches der andere gezockt hatte. Mit WoW war es anders, dort treffen wir uns nun immer wieder mal, zocken zusammen irgendwas- oder sitzen im Kreis und beäumeln uns, wenn uns Leute fragen was wir da machen.
Durch WoW hab ich einiges gelernt. Negativ ist lediglich die Beziehung zu meinen Eltern geworden, da sie Computer allgemein soziemlich hassen (Das sind Eltern wie "Das hät´s zu meiner Zeit damals nicht gegeben!").
Allgemein kann man nicht sagen das etwas gut oder schlecht für den MEnschen ist- der Mensch ist ein Individuum, total unterschiedlich... Einige können 50 Jahre Kettenraucher sein und kriegen kein Krebs- andere haben es nach 4 Jahren Gelegenheitsrauchen...


----------



## Fonia (20. Oktober 2008)

Oo....Es ist nur ein Computerspiel...was soll es verändern?


----------



## Oolie (20. Oktober 2008)

Wie so viele andere Redner vor mir muss ich sagen: 

Gar nicht! Ich zock mehr oder weniger genauso viel wie vor WoW. (Vergleich: Seit Sommer 2006 dabei, 2 70er, 2 45+ Chars und n paar die so vor sich hin dümpeln^^)

Mag auch daran liegen, das ich seit NES-Zeiten am zocken bin und die ganz harte Suchti-Zeit so mit 12-15 hatte. Zum Suchtpotential von Wow muss man aber sagen, das es enorm ist, vor allem wenn man immer der beste, tollste, schönste sein will. Da leisten die Jungs(und Mädels?) von Blizzard ganze Arbeit, viel Content, für alle Arten von Gamern was dabei (PVP, PVE, RP, ne super Story etc), ob nun Hardcorezocker oder Casualgamer.

Also, auf ein paar weitere Jahre Gaming!

Gruss, Oolie


----------



## Te-Rax (20. Oktober 2008)

WoW hat mein Leben in so fern verändert, dass ich einige nette Leute gefunden habe mit denen ich sehr warscheinlich noch länger in Kontakt bleibe und des weiteren hab ich ne nette Community gefunden wo ich ab und zu ins Forum vorbeischau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Abgesehen von dieses Aspekten war es halt ein Zeitvertreib wie jeder andere.



MfG


----------



## KICKASSEZ (20. Oktober 2008)

positiv:
leute kennengelernt
tolle beschäftigung um stress abzubauen
beziehungen aufrecht erhalten
...

negativ:
schule vernachlässigt
job vernachlässigt
nicht sucht, aber nahe daran
...


----------



## Captain_Chaos (20. Oktober 2008)

Durch WoW hat sich viel zu viel in meinem Leben verändert. Darüber will ich auch nicht weiter sprechen. 

Die Phase, in der ich süchtig war, ist schon lange überwunden. Jetzt spiele ich eigentlich nur deshalb, weil ich neben der Arbeit und meinen alltäglichen Verpflichtungen nichts anderes zu tun habe. Und immer nur Fernsehen ist auch nicht  besser. (Marcel Reich-Ranicki hat vollkommen recht!!)


----------



## Hopeangel (20. Oktober 2008)

*Soweit hat sich bei nix geändert,naja fast nix hab neue Freunde gefunden^^*


----------



## Hexacoatl (20. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Oo....Es ist nur ein Computerspiel...was soll es verändern?




Das menschliche Gehirn ist nicht in der Lage einen Unterschied zwichen realem Geschehen und fiktiven Szenarien zu erkennen. Wir sind also eigentlich immer darauf angewiesen selbst diesen Filter willentlich vorzuschalten und das funktioniert bei manchen besser und bei anderen nicht so gut. In Deinem Fall scheint es mir so, das Du Computerspiele im allgemeinen fest in Dein Leben integriert hast und zwar mit einem bestimmten Stellenwert, diese Priorität ist z.B. entscheident für die Bemessung einer Sucht. So kann, wie im ersten Satz bereits gesagt, ein Mensch durchaus zu derealisieren beginnen aufgrund eines Spieles oder aber auch einfach nur süchtig werden, letztlich ist es aber gut zu wissen, das Du anscheinend keine Schwierigkeiten damit hast, allerdings bedeutet das nicht das es dann jedem anderen Spieler auch so ergehen muss.

Ich für meinen Teil habe sehr intensiv WoW gespielt (noch vor BC), es war eine tolle Zeit mit viel Spaß und Abenteuer, mit BC ist das dann abgeflaut und heute spiele ich eher selten. Gerade zu Beginn hat mich WoW sehr gefesselt, da war in meinem Freundeskreis aber auch kein anderes Thema mehr vorhanden, ständig drehten sich die Gespräche fast ausschießlich um WoW. Die Lage in meinem Freundeskreis hat sich allerdings wieder stabilisiert und heute ist WoW auch bei all meinen Freunden und Bekannten ein Thema ohne größere Gewichtung.


----------



## jolk (20. Oktober 2008)

Nur positiv verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-im Spiel viele Freunde gefunden mit denen ich nun auch über Icq etc chatte (leben leider zu weit weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-im Rl neue freunde gefunden... z.B. jmd mit dem ich früher fast nichts zu tun hatte hat irgendwo aufgeschnappt dass ich spiele und und gefragt ob wir mal auf irgendeinem Realm zusammen twinken wollen etc... -->neuer Freund
-Wissen durch WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ihr wisst ja gar nicht was man da alles lernen kann was einem im Rl hilft. Beispiele: Zinn+ Kupfer=Bronze, Thorium ist radioaktiv usw...


----------



## Kokoros (20. Oktober 2008)

Durch WoW bin ich besser in der Schule.
Ich habe durch WoW abgenommen.
Mir hat WoW gezeigt wo Norden auf der Karte ist.
WoW hat mir meine Flugangst genommen.


WoW DAS Spiel...
Sie können das auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minuba (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

also so richtig verändert hat WoW mich nicht, obwohl ich schon seit über 3 Jahren spiele. Aber was mir augefallen ist, dass ich, egal an welchen Pc ich mich setze, sofort in Spielgrundstellung (linke Hand an WSAD und rechte Hand an die Maus) gehe.

Ausserdem Träume ich manchmal von verschiedenen Spieleinhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber nur selten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG


----------



## Viorel (20. Oktober 2008)

Überwiegend negativ leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur konnte ich nicht damit aufhören. Jetzt ist es doch geschafft


----------



## Viorel (20. Oktober 2008)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Durch WoW bin ich besser in der Schule.
> Ich habe durch WoW abgenommen.
> Mir hat WoW gezeigt wo Norden auf der Karte ist.
> WoW hat mir meine Flugangst genommen.
> ...


Jaaaa klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt musste nur noch sagen: edit: wow hat mir eine freundin beschert dann hast du die liste komplett.
wers glaubt wird selig


----------



## Forderz (20. Oktober 2008)

bin damals wegen WoW sitzen geblieben in der 9. Klasse, aber ehrlich, ich bin froh drum, dadurch habe ich meine Freundin und viele meiner Freunde kennengelernt, ich mochte meine alte Klasse/Stufe nicht wirklich

bin jetzt in der 11. Klasse und alles läuft einwandfrei, WoW spiel ich immernoch


----------



## seppix@seppix (20. Oktober 2008)

Scheisse alter jetzt mal ehrlich ich ahe WoW bis zum lvl 37 gespielt bis dahin hatte ich 4 gilden 5 freunde und am ende dann nen haufen langeweile versucht meinen Char wenigstens auf level 70 zu bringen habe aber leider versagt das Leveln hat mir in keinem anderem onlinespiel weniger Spass gemacht .
Mein Leben hat sich so verändert das WoW mein erstes onlinespiel war joa und das wars dann auch schon .

Kann mir mal wer sagen wer hier so arm ist und meint seine lebensgeschichte (die bei manchen anscheinend von gott WoW unglaublich verbessert worden ist) hier hinschreibt .
Wer es soweit bringt dem ist net mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Phash (20. Oktober 2008)

hmm.. statt CS spiel ich nun WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obs was geändert hat?
weiss man nicht...
statt Clanwars gibts raids
statt Training für Clanwars gibts... eh.. raids / farmen 
statt mit den Jungs im Steam zu quasseln chatte ich in WoW

Freitag / Samstag weggehen? geht auch mit WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn man keinen Bock hat wegzugehen (oder sich der gemeine Student das nicht dauernd leisten kann) bleibt man zuhause und zockt, statt sich sinnloser WochenendTV Unterhaltung hinzugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




recht viel verändert hat sich nicht

aber: man muss es halt zambringen "Nein" zu sagen.
Wenn der Raid mal wieder massiv überzogen werden soll, wenn man "nur noch schnell mal eben" ne Quest oder ne Farmrunde machen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


selber zu sich und den anderen in der Gruppe sagen: "Sorry, is spät, gute nacht, morgen wieder ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## WhyKing (20. Oktober 2008)

ich muß sägen mich hat wow indirekt positiv verändert. Nachdem ich ein halbes Jahr exzessiv gespielt hab genieße ich das Leben nun viel mehr als zuvor und freue mich über jede Minute mit Freunden.


----------



## inv.zib (20. Oktober 2008)

Garnicht. Ich war schon ein nerd bevor ich mit WoW angefangen habe.


----------



## Rollfl (20. Oktober 2008)

WoW ist für mich der fernseh-ersatz
wenn meine freunde halt abends vor der glotze sitze spiele ich WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


verändert hat sich nicht wirklich viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Rollfl


----------



## Dunedin (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe keine Probleme bezüglich der Schule es ändert sich nix.

Nur meine Mutter druckt ständig "alamierende" Berichte aus, um meinem Vater zu zeigen wie schlimm das Spiel ist, der bleibt aber dabei, wenn ich in der Schule Scheisse bau ist das Spiel für kurze Zeit weg.


----------



## Blackmarco (20. Oktober 2008)

Dunedin schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Probleme bezüglich der Schule es ändert sich nix.
> 
> Nur meine Mutter druckt ständig "alamierende" Berichte aus, um meinem Vater zu zeigen wie schlimm das Spiel ist, der bleibt aber dabei, wenn ich in der Schule Scheisse bau ist das Spiel für kurze Zeit weg.





Dann weiterhin viel Glück mit den Zensuren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (20. Oktober 2008)

Die Zeit die ich früher mit Fernsehen verbracht habe, verbringe ich jetzt mit WoW. Mehr hat sich nicht geändert. Ach ja, weniger neue Computerspiele kaufe ich, das die Zeit, die ich dafür hätte, eh für WoW verwendet wird.


----------



## Technocrat (20. Oktober 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Das menschliche Gehirn ist nicht in der Lage einen Unterschied zwichen realem Geschehen und fiktiven Szenarien zu erkennen.



ABSOLUTER QUATSCH - und eine unbewiesene Behauptung dazu, von der aber bestimmte Behaviouristen wünschten, sie wäre wahr.


----------



## computerblicker (20. Oktober 2008)

Geändert?
Nichts

Hab Freunde, hab viel Spaß, hab ne Arbeit und spiel WoW nur zum Zeitvertreib so wie sichs gehört


----------



## sp4rkl3z (20. Oktober 2008)

Hab neue Bekannte, die ich auch schon besucht habe.
Ich habe über WoW Kontakt zu alten Freunden, die wegen eines Umzugs nicht mehr in meiner nähe wohnen.
Fernsehen und mich dabei nerven weil nur Müll läuft ist passe.
Ich bin immer noch faul, was nicht heisst, das ich nichts mache. 
Sport? Manchmal, aber eher selten. Beim Sport bin ich so wie die meisten, ich will mehr machen, mache es aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Gesundheit ist bestens. Ich hab kein Übergewicht, bin körperlich fit und selten mal Krank.
Ich zocke schon so lange(Starcraft, CS 1.6, UT, Quake 3 Arena, WoW usw) das meine erste Bewegung, wie auch schon erwähnt, vor dem Pc "WASD" und Maus, ist.
Arbeit... Umzugsbedingt bin ich im Moment auf Arbeitssuche.

Was davon negativ und positiv ist, kann jeder für sich selber entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Istanarion (20. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> ZITAT(Hexacoatl @ 20.10.2008, 16:02)
> Das menschliche Gehirn ist nicht in der Lage einen Unterschied zwichen realem Geschehen und fiktiven Szenarien zu erkennen.
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTER QUATSCH - und eine unbewiesene Behauptung dazu, von der aber bestimmte Behaviouristen wünschten, sie wäre wahr.




Es wurde Sogar bewiesen, dass Leute die NICHT spielen wenig/kaum oder gar nichts zwischen Spiel und Realität unterscheiden können. 
Diese bersonen verarbeiten das gespielte (zB CounterStrike) und wenn jemand in echt mit ner Pistole auf sie zielt in etwa gelich.

Während die Personen die DAUER-ZOCKER sind mehr zwischen RL und Spiel unterscheiden können. Bei gelichem Beispiel denken sie sich beim Spiel, wenn sie "erschossen" werden halt nur <Ja mei, dann hab ich hlt mal verloren, is ja nur'n Spiel>  während sie im echten Leben viel "extremer" verbeiten...


Aber zurück zum Thema:
Bei mir hat sich halt verändert, dass ich von 1,5-2 Stunden spielen auf bis zu 6 Studne pro Tag gekommen bin. (die 4h von vorher gingen für Fernsehn/lesen etc. drauf) 
Ich hab imemr noch einen gut funktinierenden Freudneskreis, hab nicht die Verbindung zur Realität verloren. 
Und ich muss sagen seit WoW macht mir "zocken" im allgemeinen mehr Spaß und sogar die Schule ist interressanter^^ Man hat einfach was vorauf man sich Freuen kann...
(kein wäh scheiß Schule.... und blaar heut ham alle mein Freudne keine Zeit, was soll ich zu hasue machen...)

Istanarion


----------



## Gondroval (20. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir hat WoW ziemlich viel verändert. Durch die Möglichkeit, unerkannt zu bleiben, während man mit Leuten redet, habe ich ziemlich gut Anschluss gefunden. Bin bin keine große Augenweide und endlos schüchtern, was mich so ziemlich immer hemmt. In WoW wars anders. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit dem Quatsch von wegen Flucht und so. Es war lustig. Ich habe einen klasse Gilde getroffen, kenne von den leuten 3 Paare persönlich und noch 2 die solo sind und ich habe meinen Freund kennen gelernt, mit dem ich jetzt seit 2 Jahre (so) glücklich (wie es eben auf Entfernung geht) zusammen bin.
Ich spiele WoW weil ich sonst nicht viel zu tun habe. Ich wohne alleine, bin in der Ausbildung und habe kein Geld für großartige Hobbys. Sportvereine sind bei mir in der Gegend sehr teuer, mehr als 100Euro im Halbjahr, und das hab ich nicht übrig. WoW passt noch rein. Außerdem würde ich sonst fernsehen oder lesen oder Playstation spielen. Im Endeffekt ist es besser WoW zu spielen, weil man da einen Anbindung hat. Es sind immer Leute da, mit denen man quatschen kann oder auch ernsthaft reden. Einige meiner Probleme haben sich durch die Hilfe und die neuen Blickwinkel dieser Leute erledigt. Klar heul ich nicht jedem die Ohren voll, aber es ist einfacher wenn man jemanden kennt. Und naja, manchmal ist tippen einfacher als reden, gerade wenn der Kloß im hals wieder auftaucht. Hand aufs Herz, das ist so.

Nun ja, mein Leben hat sich positiv verändert, lediglich die Beziehung zu meiner Mutter hat unter WoW sehr gelitten, weil sie das Spiel nicht mochte. Einfach, weil ich es gespielt habe. Weil es mir Spaß gemacht hat. Aber wer braucht schon eine Mutter, die nicht damit leben kann, dass ihr Kind Spaß hat? Ich jedenfalls nicht, auch wenn das in den Ohren mancher Leute hart klingt.
Ich habe im RL genauso Freunde wie ingame, nur dass auf Grund relativ hoher Entfernungen einfach keine Möglichkeit eines Treffens besteht. Meine Ausbildung läuft super, ich bin gesund und noch immer gut^^

Allerdings habe ich immer die Angewohnheit, nach WASD zu suchenw enn ich auf der Arbeit am PC sitze und in meiner Pause hab ich des öfteren schon Spielinhalte Revue passieren lassen (ja, es beschäftigt mich wenn wir immer wieder an einem Boss sterben^^) Aber solange alles in geregelten Bahnen läuft, ist nichts los.^^ 


Nordlichter-hafte Grüße
Gondi


----------



## turageo (20. Oktober 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> ne halt des was man alles auf WoW schiebt schlechte noten ... und jetzt wo ich grad pause mache und mich anstrenge gute noten mhh vlt stimmen ja die gerüchte zumindest ein bisschen



Naja, zu dem Thema an und für sich. Man kann sich auch 5 Stunden vor die Glotze setzen oder in ein Buch vertiefen. Zeit "verschwenden" kann man auf die
eine oder andere Art. Ich hatt früher Tage an denen ich von der Arbeit heim bin, mir einen meiner Fantasy-Romane geschnappt hab und danach hat man bis
zwei Uhr nachts (unter der Woche) nichts von mir gesehen und gehört - besonders als ich irgendwann vor Jahren anfing "Rad der Zeit" von Robert Jordan zu lesen
hat man mich von den Bücher fast nicht mehr weg gebracht.

Sieht man also, nicht nur WoW kann süchtig machen. Wenn ich keinen Kontakt mehr zu all dem haben möchte, was evtl. süchtig macht bzw. mich negativ
beeinflusst, dann hock ich mich in ne Gummizelle, sperr ab und schmeiß den Schlüssel raus. -.-

Von den ständigen Diskussionen halt ich allgemein nicht viel, da es vor 10 - 15 Jahren der Fernseher war, vor längere Zeit waren es verschiedene Musikrichtungen
und so weiter... Es ist und bleibt halt jeder ein Stück weit für sich selbst verantwortlich, ob man das kann oder nicht steht wieder auf einem andren Blatt. Man sollte
es nur merken wenn es zuviel wird. Ich muss zur Zeit auch gewaltig zurücktreten mit WoW (vor allem in den späteren Abendstunden), sonst würd ich meine Freundin
zwischen Arbeit und schlafen gar nicht mehr sehn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Wowneuling (21. Oktober 2008)

Freut mich das hier doch eindeutig die Menge an Leuten überwiegt, welche ernsthaft Ihre Geschichte niederschreiben. Speziell die von Gondroval find ich..interessant. Ich denke das WoW (denke generell Internet/Online-Spiele) für einige schon der erste kleine Weg zur Selbstfindung sein kann. Man wird in Onlinespielen nie abgewiesen, weil man zu dick/dünn/klein ist oder eine schiefe Brille trägt. Darf dann nur nich vergessen, irgendwann aus diesem reinen Onlinetreffen mal mehr zu machen.

Wobei es ja auch Menschen auf dieser Welt gibt, das verstehen hier im Forum aber auch einige nicht, die glücklich OHNE Menschen sind. Guter Freund von mir ist Single und verdammt glücklich damit. Ich selbst bin eigentlich auch ein Mensch, der es auch mal ganz gut ohne Menschen aushält. Eine Woche im Wald ohne eine Menschenseele tut mal sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In meinen Augen verursachen Menschen und vorallem Menschengruppen nur Lärm und Stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alterac (22. Oktober 2008)

mal abgesehen davon das ich ein paar klasse leute kennengelernt hab hat sich eigentlich nicht viel verändert! ausser das wow ne tolle sache ist wenn man im winter ein doppelten kreuzbandriß im linken knie hat^^


----------



## Doomsta (22. Oktober 2008)

negativ.


----------



## Doomsta (22. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Oo....Es ist nur ein Computerspiel...was soll es verändern?


ist meiner meinung nach nicht "nur" ein computerspiel, und ich wette bei c.a 20-30% (das ist niedrig geschätzt) der spieler hat es das Leben dieser Spieler grundsätzlich verändert. ( und ich denke bei den wenigsten zum positiven die durch WOW z.B. eine freundin oder einen Arbeitsplatz bekommen haben, die meisten werden eher etwas verloren haben)


----------



## little Winx (22. Oktober 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> ist meiner meinung nach nicht "nur" ein computerspiel, und ich wette bei c.a 20-30% (das ist niedrig geschätzt) der spieler hat es das Leben dieser Spieler grundsätzlich verändert. ( und ich denke bei den wenigsten zum positiven die durch WOW z.B. eine freundin oder einen Arbeitsplatz bekommen haben, die meisten werden eher etwas verloren haben)



Das unterschreibe ich zu 100%

Ich finde es interessant in großen Communitys immer wieder nur zu lesen wie toll WoW sich doch auf das eigene Privatleben ausgewirkt hat.

Meine 1. Grunderfahrungen mit WoW waren ingame durchweg positiv, das Spiel hat Spaß gemacht, ich habe nette Kontakte online knüpfen können, das leveln war sehr interessant und ich habe es wie so viele bei Spielbeginn sicher auch übertrieben, wobei ich einen natürlichen Spielzeitregulator hatte ( und habe ).
Ich habe begonnen zu spielen als ich in den Mutterschaftsurlaub ging und da so kleine Würmchen so viel schlafen habe ich abends eben statt TV zu schauen WoW gespielt.
Das ist heute noch so, wobei sich die Spielzeit von "jeden Abend" auf "immer wenn ich mal Bock drauf habe" reduziert hat, was durchaus bedeuten kann das ich 1-2-3 Monate mein Abo bezahle meine Chars aber nicht anfasse weil ich keine Lust dazu habe.

Wie gesagt, die Ingameerfahrungen waren toll, aber die sind es nicht die zählen, wichtig ist was im RL passiert und da ist WoW für mich die reinste Katastrophe geworden.
Der Vater meines Würmchens hat sich in seinen Spielzeiten nicht regulieren können und auch nicht regulieren lassen.
8Std arbeiten gehen, 4 Std schlafen und ansonsten WoW zocken.
Gegessen wurde vor dem PC, Familienleben gab es nicht mehr, interesse an Kind und Frau gleich 0.
Ergebniss dieser Summe. Papa zockt weiter so exesiv, aber ohne Frau und Kind, die wohnen nämlich jetzt woanders und haben keinerlei Kontakt mehr zueinander.

WoW ist ein Spiel und es macht mir Spaß, trotz meiner negativen Erfahrungen, aber ich geniesse es eben in kleinen Dosen und mit Abstand.


----------



## Tattoo/Noz (22. Oktober 2008)

Als WoW damals rauskam, hatte ich gerade eine Ausbildung gemacht. Etwa ein halbes Jahr später war die Ausbildung beendet und niemand wurde übernommen. Naja es war gerade Sommer also dachte ich mir, bleibst du erstmal 1-2 Monate zu Hause, geniesst das geile Wetter... Tja, aus dem 1-2 Monaten wurden 1 1/2 Jahre. Ich habe meine damalige Beziehung verloren (wir wohnten zusammen und spielten auch beide). Inwiefern WoW daran jetzt schuld war? Mhm... schwer zu sagen. Ich denke, WoW hat den Bruch der Beziehung nur herausgezögert, sonst wäre es wohl schon vorher passiert. Die Arbeitslosigkeit war definitiv durch WoW, ich habe immer alles auf morgen verschoben.

Mittlerweile habe ich eine neue Freundin, wir spielen auch beide. Ich arbeite seit 1 1/2 Jahren und die Arbeit macht mir riesen Spaß, tolle Leute da, alles super. WoW sehe ich nur noch als Hobby. Klar, ich spiele nach wie vor sehr viel und es kommt auch mal ein Sonntag mit 12 Stunden Spielzeit vor, aber andersrum kommen auch Wochen mit 0 Spielzeit... Hält sich also die Waage. 

Letzendlich sollten wir auch alle nicht vergessen: Irgendwann werden die Server runter gefahren. Ist jammer schade, wenn man deswegen sein RL vernachlässigt hat. Das sollte man immer vor Augen haben. Es sind nur Pixel und es ist nur ein Spiel.


----------



## Darkrain (23. Oktober 2008)

Also als erstes muss ich mal feststellen, dass ich das Thema interessant finde, und sich angenehm von dem üblichen
wie toll bin ich und was kann ich alles hier abhebt.

Ich denke jeder der ehrlich zu sich selber ist, wird feststellen, dass WoW zumindest in einer Hinsicht beeinflusst/verändert
hat und das ist dass sich die eigene Zeiteinteilung verändert hat. Wenn man WoW regelmäßig spielt, braucht man einfach
Zeit und da diese nicht unendlich verfügbar ist, muss sie wohl oder übel, jeder von uns irgendwo "abgezogen" haben. Und sei
es auch nur das man (mal als positive Annahme) nicht mehr soviel Zeit mit "Rumgammeln" verbringt.

Für mich persönlich hat WoW auch noch eine neue Beziehung gebracht. Diese war wunderbar, ist aber dann gescheitert (was mal nichts
mit WoW zu tun hatte). Einzges Problem ist das wir beide noch spielen und das auch noch gleiche Gilde/Server. Da stelle ich zumindest
fest, dass es nicht so witzig ist, weil der bisher vertraute Umgang dann doch etwas schieriger wird. Aber das Problem hat man ja auch
bei Beziehungen am Arbeitsplatz und wenn die auseinander gehen (also ist die Auswirkung nicht WoW-typisch.


----------



## Wynd (23. Oktober 2008)

ein schöner thread!

ich glaube das WoW mein leben gleichermaßen positiv wie negativ beeinflusst hat. ein paar punkte führe ich stichpunktartig mal auf:

+ kontakt zu freunden/bekannten die man aufgrund von entfernung nicht oft sieht/spricht
+ (günstige) überbrückung meiner arbeitslosigkeit (ca. 1 jahr)
+ alternative zu langweiligem tv-programm
+ online-bekanntschaften knüpfen (gilde, raid-gruppe, etc.)

- weniger zeit für freunde/familie (kino wird eher mal geschwänzt, telefon nicht abgehoben weil raid läuft, brüder besuchen wird auf geburtstage verschoben, usw.)
- gleichgültigkeit stellt sich ein (job nervt? egal...solange ich abends erfolge online feiern kann. streit mit freund(in)? egal! die/der meldet sich schon.)

mmmh, 4:2. denke aber die negativen wiegen schwerer. für mich heißt das in kurzform: ich habe immer noch spaß an WoW, merke aber dass man, gerade bei neuen inhalten, (viel) zeit opfern muss, die man sonst ggf. mit freunden verbracht hätte.


----------



## Faimith (23. Oktober 2008)

Gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausser das ich am Abend unter der Woche ein neues Spiel zocke anstatt einfach im Chat rumzuhängen und mich auf den nächsten Arbeitstag vorzubereiten..

Und von Freitag bis Sonntag fasse ich WoW allgemein nicht gerne an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (23. Oktober 2008)

pvenohr schrieb:


> *blubb* Wer will das wissen und wofür?



Na der Poster. Und wer will Deine unqualifizierte, dumme, sinnlose, pubertäre Antwort lesen ?

_(Na ja, wird sich schon jemand finden....)_


----------



## Endolpasma (23. Oktober 2008)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> ... Ansich geb ich nicht viel auf solche 1x0 = 1 (1 Vermutung x 0 Wissen = 1 Ahnung), aber du ....




Du solltet vlt mal Mathe lernen 1x0 ist 0.

Gruss

Endo


----------



## Wowneuling (23. Oktober 2008)

Und du solltest dir mal genauer durchlesen, was genau ich damit ausdrücken wollte.


----------



## Deathpenner (23. Oktober 2008)

Naja hab vorher auch gespielt aber jetzt mit wow hab ich kaum zeit für andere spiele man hat ja auch RL .... aber ich spiele meistens wow und das lohnt sich man lehrn leute kenn das macht soo viel spaß danke blizz


----------



## crizzle (23. Oktober 2008)

vor wow, fußball, freunde - familie..  jetzt mit wow,  arbeitslos bzw berufsschule, sehe meine freunde nicht mehr so oft nurnoch icq, ts usw. und hab keine hobbys mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





pwnd by World of Warcraft.


----------



## Schokotatze (23. Oktober 2008)

Wenn mir lanweilig ist hab ich endlich was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Oktober 2008)

Nichts wäre gelogen!

allerdings kann ich nicht sagen ob gut oder schlecht. Arbeit hab ich noch...schule hab ich erfolgreich abgeschlossen.

ich merke aber das ich viel weniger zeit mit der familie verbringe, was mich manchmal stört. sollte das der falls sein wird wow sofort beendet.


----------



## Dur1el (23. Oktober 2008)

Also erstmal ein super Thema wie ich finde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun zu mir, habe WoW schon in der Beta angefangen zu zocken, habe dann kurz vor BC aufgehört, da wichtigere Sachen in meinem RL stattfanden (Uni, Freundin, Freunde) und diese zu viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen haben als das ich hätte noch Wow zocken können.

Nach meinem Uni abbruch mache ich seit 2 1/2 Jahren eine Ausbildung.
Nun habe ich vor ca. 3-4 Monaten wieder angefangen und mir macht es nach wie vor sehr viel spass.
Viele meiner Freunde und Bekannten spielen ebenfalls und von daher kann man auch noch wunderbar Kontakte pflegen. Haben nach wie vor ein intaktes RL (Freundin, Freunde, am we Party, usw.)

Wow zock ich eigentlich nur in der Woche, nach der Arbeit, sollte meine Freundin nich da sein.
Wow ist für mich ein schöner Zeitvertreib, besser als TV, oder einfach nur blöd rumgammeln.
Würde jedoch jederzeit wieder drauf verzichten, sollte mein RL zu kurz kommen.

Und die Argumentation das man mit relativ wenig Zeit nicht viel erreichen kann finde ich unsinnig. 
Wie gesagt spiele seit 3-4 Monaten erst wieder, hab meinen Char jetzt auf 65 und einen Twink auf 30.
Also auch mit wenig Zeit und etwas Geduld kann man etwas erreichen.

Freue mich auf weitere Posts von euch.


----------



## Mightyskull (23. Oktober 2008)

unsere zukunft


----------



## Gohaar (23. Oktober 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Yeah Copy&Paste aus irgend einem Forum!
> 
> GJ
> 
> ...



Gibt es in diesem Forum nicht einen, der dieses Verwaltet und endlich einfach mal alle Flamer konsequent löscht. Bitte Webmaster und hab erbarmen. Es nervt total. Und wenn löschen nicht geht, dann schaut Euch die letzten 10 Beiträge der Nutzer an. Sind sie nur geflamet<<<<<Sperrt Ihren Account. Das spart auch unheimlich Kapazitäten^^
Ich finde diesen Tread Klasse und freu mich auf noch mehr "Geschichten".....vieleicht wage ich dann auch bald zu sagen.....Hallo mein Name ist Gohaar und ich bin WoW süchtig^^


----------



## Narzuhl (23. Oktober 2008)

Anfangs war es bei mir schon krass, aber nicht nur wow sondern auch andere Spiele haben mich viele Stunden täglich vor demPC gefesselt. 
Tagesablauf:

6:30 Uhr
Aufstehn
Duschen
zur Arbeit
nach der Arbeit direkt an PC was nebenbei gegessen
von 17:30 - 01:00 Uhr gezockt

und das immer wieder aufs neue
dadurch freunde vernachlässigt Freundin schluss gemacht etc.

Das war dann der Knackpunkt als die Freundin schluss gemacht hat, dass irgendwas in meinem Leben falsch läuft.

Jetzt seid 1 Jahr bin ich mit meiner neuen Freundin glücklich zusammen, wir haben uns auch eine eigene Wohnung geholt.

Mitlerweile spiel ich nur noch wenn Sie Spätschicht hat und meine Kumpels nicht da sind.

Im Winter liegt der Account eh mehr oder weniger brach weil ich absolut Skifahrgeil bin.

Und da die Berge direkt vor der Tür sind nehm ich mir immer 3-4 Wochen Urlaub und fahr jeden Tag von 8-17 Uhr ski


----------



## derkabo (23. Oktober 2008)

Also ^^ netter post von dir find ich toll das du das zugibst ist schwer das glaub ich dir aber jetzt mal zu deinem thread ich war mal ne woche süchtig und hab gezockt wien blöder aber das dinge gibt die ich tausendmal lieber mache als WoW z.b. mit meinem freunden film schaun rausgehen oder shishn war die sucht net wirklich stark also hat mich ehr kalt gelassen ich zock halt wow wenn ich grad chat oder wenn am weekend mal keine party steigt und man wirklich nix zu tun hat also im großen und ganzen hat sich net viel verändert

lg Kabo


----------



## BasiGorgo (23. Oktober 2008)

hab 6 monate nach dem release angefangen und oft gespielt 
allerdings aus dem grund das viele freunde aus dem rl(fußballverein) auch gespielt haben
bin durch meinen onkel auf das game gekommen..
verändert hat sich das ich mehr geld habe^^
sons am we 2 mal saufen und jedesmal kohle flöten gegangen ...mit wow muss das nich mehr 2 mal sein
inzwischen hab ich ne freundin(nein nich aus wow^^)
und bin mit ihr 1 jahr zusammen und spiele deshalb eher wenig momentan,
was auch damit zusammenhängt dass meine gfx-karte rumspinnt immo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so 3-4 mal die woche früher
vorm abi kurz mal ausgesetzt und acc auf eis gelegt wegen lernen und so...
angenehmer rahmen inzwischen mit wow & rl
am we zocke ich fast gar nicht mehr wegen saufen mit kollegen oder pokern & freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber manchmal noch^^
naja bald kommt mein neuer rechner und ab wotlk bin ich wieder voll da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


immo kann ich eh nich oft weg da ich zT auch samstag/sonntag arbeiten muss
gut is dass ich dann bei meiner freundin pennen kann wenn ich früh auf muss, 
weil die in der nähe von der arbeit wohnt^^
also verscheibt sich mein we auf die woche und wenn dann nix geht zockt man halt..
ergo ---> noch mehr geld über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (23. Oktober 2008)

joa ich hab ne halbwegs spannende geschichte

hab mit 13 angefangen mit wow, kurz nach bk (bin jetz 15)
zu dem zeitpunkt hatten sich meine eltern gerade getrennt, ich hatte die schule gewechselt und keine freunde
vorher hatte ich viel cs gespielt.
3 monate spielte ich glücklich wow(auch wenn ich damals ein totaler noob war wie ich jetz weiß)
dann kam es wie es kommen musste: Jemand hat meiner mutter gesagt wow macht süchtig und meine mutter hat bei google wowsucht eingegeben den rest könt ihr euch vorstellen
sie hat panisch reagiert wollte mir meine pczeit drastischv verringern auf 1h am tag (vorher ganz frei)
das gab dann streit(anfang der sommerferien)
sie nahm mir den pc ganz ab
noch mehr streit...
2 monate tagsüber klapse und abends streit zuhause... und kein wow...
bin schließlich zu meinem vater gezogen
schulnoten erst relativ schlecht (notendurchschnitt 3,3 habe viel stoff verpasst weil in der klapse war, bin gym)
hatte immer noch kaum freunde
durfte zunächst sehr wenig an den pc
ich darf aber langsam immer mehr
hab freunde gefunden, die meisten davon durch wow
zur zeit hab ich was ausgehandelt womit ich zufrieden bin:
    am wochenende pc frei( durchzocken)
    wochentags 2h (merkt aber keiner was wenn ich manchmal überziehe)
    ferien frei
    dafür muss ich einmal die woche ins schwimmbad ( lol da hab ich sogar meinen sport)
schulnoten werden immer besser(juhu hab ne 1 inner deutscharbeit)

fazit: wow hat mein leben umgewälzt aber letztendlich verbessert und ich hab immer was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (23. Oktober 2008)

Hm, na gut, schauen wir mal wie sich mein Leben (meiner Meinung) durch WoW geändert hat. Seid ich in WoW vor einigen Jahren angefangen hab im Highlvl Content zu Raiden und/oder PvP zu betreiben, was natürlich eine TS-Pflicht mit sich bringt, habe ich meiner Meinung nach meine schüchternheit nach und nach abgelegt, anfangs hatte ich sowohl im RL als auch im TS oft große Scheu davor auf jemanden offen und ehrlich zu zugehen, inzwischen kann ich viel Problemloser mit Menschen umgehen. (das mag vielleicht auch am Altersunterschied zu damals liegen, aber ich bin mir sicher dass WoW und TS dazu keinen kleinen Teil beigetragen haben). Ich habe Ingame viele neue Kontakte geknüpft, und da es immer hies "Leute die man nur übers Internet kennt können keine richtigen Freunde sein" hab ich nach einiger Zeit auch angefangen ein Paar der "Mit-zocker" zu besuchen, meistens nur in der näheren umgebung (Bayern), aber auch eine Reise nach Wien in der nächsten Ferienwoche ist schon gebucht...... Somit hab ich durch Online Games neue Leute kennen gelernt und bin für meine 16 Jahre schon relativ viel und komplett selbstständig rumgekommen. Ich gehe trotz WoW am Wochenende mit Freunden was trinken oder einfach nur so unsren Spaß haben, ich gehe seit diesem Jahr auch auf eine FOS da mir die Mittlere Reife (Realschule) nicht genug war. Der einzige Nachteil den ich wirklich bei MMOs für mich sehe ist dass ich mich weniger bewege als früher, aber da ich gute Gene hab schlägt es nicht auf die Figur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (23. Oktober 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Durch WoW ist mir nicht mehr langweillig und dafür danke ich Blizzard :>
> 
> Unter der woche gehe ich nunmal nicht weg, dazu fehlt das Geld, die Zeit und ganz ehrlich auch die Lust. Nach 8 teilweise anstrengenden Schulstunden, lernen und Hausaufgaben (+7km fahrt zur schule :E) will ich iwie Chillen. Also gucke ich 10mins erstmal in WoW Foren rum. Naja danach langweillige ich mich weil im TV eh nur müll läuft und lesen tu ich am liebsten nur vorm schlafen gehen. Auftritt: WOW! Ich spiele unter der Woche täglich sicherlich 4-5 Stunden, vllt sogar mehr. Aber dann auch nicht alleine sondern nur im Window mode, nebenbei bin ich mit RL Kollegen im TS und pflege online andere soziale kontakte :>
> Es ist gut möglich das ich süchtig nach WoW geworden bin, oder teilsüchtig oder so. Es hat sich bis jetzt aber noch nicht als Problem rausgestellt. Meistens bin ich der aktive Teil der Freunde am WE zum ausgehen ermuntert oder mal wen anruft. Auch kann ich gerne wegfahren und träume nicht von Elfen und Orcs :>.
> ...


das ist ziemoich genau meine meinung. auch wenn ich nur 3 kilometer hab :>


----------



## Dimiteri (23. Oktober 2008)

also bei mir hat sich nicht viel verändert
ixh häng so oder so den ganzen tag vorm pc^^ und chatte (viele freunde wohnen sehr weit weg und dadurch is das inet eine der wenigen kontakt möglichkeiten)
bin nich dicker oder sonstwas geworden
nur vernachlässige ich die schule was ich aber auch schon getan habe BEVOR ich wow gepsielt habe


----------



## Laxera (23. Oktober 2008)

naja, ich selbst hatte es so gehalten (vor wow) das ich oft neue spiele kaufte (altes war halt schnell durchgespielt, bei offline games auch keine große kunst, meistens) und diese durchzockte (extensives zocken wann immer ich was neues hatte aber auch sonst spielte ich schon stunden....ja manche würden sagen: Du bist ein totaler freak, aber mir ist das egal, ich meine auch nicht besser als etwas anderes (z.B. sport) extrem zu betreiben.

inzwischen ist das mit den games etwas anders: ich kaufe nur noch was mich wirklich interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (was meist nicht so viel ist - ok ich mag shooter und strategie sachen (Command and Conquer z.B. oder bei shootern, im mehrspieler bereich z.B. unreal tournament - was ich zum teil auch online spiele) aber sonst konzentriere ich mich auf WOW. inzwischen hab ich meine eigene gilde (hatte früher schon mal nen Clan im shooter bereich - einen internationalen sogar, was bei WOW ja leider nicht geht wegen sprach-raum-realms -.-) und habe da viele freunde und kollegen mit denen ich immer beim zocken im TS bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deshalb finde ich auch nicht, das es mich sozial etc. vereinsamen lässt.

ich meine ich gehe nach wie vor aus (mit wenigen, aber dafür guten freunden (die auch zocken, aber die meisten davon nicht wow, sondern shooter - einer sogar halb-professionell (macht öfter bei tunieren mit)) und habe eben auch freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



d.h. wow hat eig. nix geändert, nur das ich weniger geld für games ausgebe und mir so bessere hardware (weil ich mehr geld zur verfügung habe) leisten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX


----------



## Felixg3 (23. Oktober 2008)

Früher haben wir über WoW alle in der Schule gesprochen, aus dem alter sind wir raus. Jetzt reden wir über die netten dinge des real lifes!


----------



## SyntaXKilla (23. Oktober 2008)

hm.... mein Leben verändert?

Ich weiß jetzt, wieviele absolut dumme Leute es gibt, dessen Stuhl auf dem sie sitzen wahrscheinlich nen höheren IQ hat, als sie.

Und dass die Anzahl UND Unsinnigkeit der Posts in öffentlichen Foren genau dieser Leute,
sogar noch größer als die oben genannte Dummheit ist.

(war jetzt nicht auf deinen Post bezogen!)


Aber alleine, wenn ich Foren durchstöbere und dabei Rechtschreib-, Grammatik- und überhaupt Logikfehler sehe, die scheinbar das Niveau eines unter 12-jährigen haben,
gefolgt von mindestens genauso schlecht geschriebenen Antworten als Flames, Angriffe gegen Persönlichkeiten oder Sätze (wenn man sie so nennen kann) die absolut NICHTS mehr mit Meinungäußerung oder Kritik zu tun haben könnten,
zwischendurch einige Beiträge über "armes Deutschland"... usw.

Also ich weiß nicht, ob es das früher auch schon gab / bzw. so war aber durch Wow und die dadurch entstandene Internetbezogenen Recherche und Forendurchforstung ist mir das erst so richtig aufgefallen.


Genauso ein anderer Punkt:
Den meisten Spielern (oder allgemein Forenusern/ Internetbenutzern) ist es komplett egal, ob er nun schwarz, weiß, Frau, Mann, Jude, Katholik, Deutscher, Inder oder Pakistani ist
.... DAS finde ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gehört auch so, spielt keine Rolle!

Aber wehe, WEHE!!!, er ist Paladin o.O Oder gar von der Horde.... Oder er spielt nicht so oft und hat mal aus Versehen gefragt, ob man mit S2 eigentlich schon Gruul gehn kann.
Kommt manchmal schon fast so rüber, als wär das Grund für nen heiligen Krieg oder etwas dergleichen xD


Naja... ungefär so wollte ich meinen Post gestalten ;D


----------



## Cloudsbrother (23. Oktober 2008)

kljba schrieb:


> Mein Leben hat sich sehr verschlechter durch das Spielen von WOW. Es fesselt mich jeden Tag. Meine Frau und meine zwei Kinder ziehen seit 11/2 Jahren den kürzeren wenn ich vor dem PC sitze. Ich wünschte ich könnte es ändern. Ich kann es nicht.



Du "musst" aufhören!
Wenn du schon selbst merkst das es dein Leben negativ beeinflusst, aber nichts machen kannst um aufzuhören ist es sehr ernst! Wow ist ein geiles spiel! Aber das ist es doch nicht wert!


----------



## Faenwolf (23. Oktober 2008)

Phash schrieb:


> hmm.. statt CS spiel ich nun WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon einmal ein sehr positiver Effekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: WoW ist pöse, es wird dir deine Seele rauben! Hör lieber auf und geh auf die Suche nach der Matrix!


----------



## Thedynamike (23. Oktober 2008)

Durch WoW hab ich endlich ein Hobby gefunden, wo ich komplett abschalten und entspannen kann.


----------



## Serenas (23. Oktober 2008)

WoW hat mein Leben in so fern verändert das mein Interesse an Stategiespielen geweckt wurde.
Habe die Bildbearbeitung für mich entdeckt, auf die Musikrichtung GoaTechno aufmerksam geworden (Ein WoW-Video)
und obendrein noch 2 richtige Freunde gefunden.

Das mein Privatleben gut in Takt ist mag daran liegen dass ich zu faul zum raiden bin und
einfach das Spiel, die Atmosphäre und das Zusammenspiel genieße.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (23. Oktober 2008)

Hmm eigentlich nur eins. Wenn ich mich z.b heute langweile, dann langweile ich mich in WoW. xD


----------



## Nelie (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi
noch besser, durch wow habe ich meinen jetzigen Partner kennen gelernt.

Kennen uns nun eineinhalb Jahre und nächstes Jahr heiraten wir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg Barbara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tal (23. Oktober 2008)

Super Thema udn acuh ein schwieriges ...

Ich Zocke nun auch schon 3,5 Jahre WoW. Hatte Zeiten da hab ich end viel Zeit verdaddelt, das waren die Zeiten zu MC udn co. vor BC hab ich dann beschlossen keine Gildenraids mehr zu machen und nurnoch Random zu gehen was für mcih den entscheidenden Vorteil brachte das ich keine Termine mehr für diese Welt habe :-D
Das Schlimme war das ich am WE immer nen Raid hatte was meienr Freundin keine freude machte und kollegen hatten eh keinen Platz mehr.
Heute Zocke ich natürlich immernoch, allerdings is PC-Frei wenn meine Freundin zuhause ist oder irgendwo ein Fest ist. Meiner Meinung nach kann man keine Intakte Beziehung führen wenn man Zockt udn sie im Zimmer nebenan Sitzt, auch kann ich mir nciht vorstellen das eine Beziehung gut funktioniert wenn beide Zocken ... aber das i meine Meinung die sich allerdings auch erst durch WoW gebildet hat. Ich habe viele Leute kennengelernt InGame bei denen genau das das aus einer Beziehung war ... mir is schon klar das es hier ausnahmen gibt, aber es gibt ja auch immer wieder Albinos ...
Was mir in meiner sucht zugute kommt is, das ich schicht arbeite und somit meistens nur morgens zocken kann und da gibts wenig kollisionen mit Freundin.

Mein Fazit:
WoW is Gefährlich, aber alles was gefährlich ist macht spass :-D
WoW und Freundin gehört bei mir ganz klar getrennt
Gildenraids sind Gift für das RL

Gruss Tal


----------



## KiLLa239 (23. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich war auch schon immer ein Fan von jeglicher Unterhaltungselektronik und habe vor WoW auch schon mehr gespielt als ich sollte, nur halt andere Spiele... irgentwann habe ich dann mal WoW ausprobiert und es hat mir gut gefallen. Seit dem spiele ich eigentlich nurnoch WoW und kaum noch andere Spiele... Ich komme im RL aber gut klar und habe auch keine Probleme wenn ich zum Test oder so (wenn auch für andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) WoW Pausen einlege. Ich achte einfach drauf meine Freunde WoW vorzuziehen und würde am Wochenende nie auf Partys oder so verzichten für nen Raid.

mfg


----------



## -PuRity- (23. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich hat WoW einen erheblichen Einfluss auf mein Leben und es "verändert". Ich möchte gar nicht wissen was dabei rauskommt, wenn ich die Played Time meiner Chars zusammenrechne. Zuvor habe ich noch Ragnarok Online gespielt. Ich habe in der Welt der MMORPG's alle Höhen und Tiefen mitgemacht.

Stand September 2006: Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ungefähr bin ich bis Februar 2007 durch WoW und Ragnarok Online arbeitslos geworden, weil ich nicht mehr schlafen und nicht in die Arbeit gegangen bin. Einfach so nicht erschienen *schauder*. Die ersten 4 Monate hab ich dann Schulden ohne Ende aufgebaut (mein Arbeitslosengeld wurde noch vom Azubigehalt berechnet -> 350 Öcken pro Monat *yay*), meine Freundin verloren, bin aus meiner damaligen band geschmissen worden, hab alles und jeden angemault und hab nur noch vor mich hin gegammelt (Ich wette ich hatte 4-eckige Augen!!! Hab halt nie in nen Spiegel geschaut ^^). Gut das es 6 Monate später "klick" gemacht hat und ich von selbst da raus gekommen bin....

Stand heute: Ich hab nen super Job, genau die Richtung die ich immer einschlagen wollte! Meine Freundin von damals hab ich auch wieder und in der Band bin ich auch wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich verdiene gut, ziehe zum 01.12.2008 in eine schickere, schönere Wohnung und fange im April ´09 an, Wirtschaftsinformatik zu studieren! Ich spiele immer noch WoW und jetzt etwas WAR nebenher, gehe auf Raids und kümmer mich um meine Twinks. 

WoW ist mMn verdammt gefährlich wenn du auf sowas anfällig bist, aber es ist alles nur eine Frage des Charakters (des RL-Charakters  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Bei mir hat es sehr einschneidende Wirkungen gehabt, aber momentan bin ich vollstens zufrieden mit meinem Konsum (ca. 4 Tage die Woche für 3 - 5 std.). Basst.


----------



## Niggin-Yo! (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab grad diesen Thread gelesen und mich direkt angemeldet, da ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben will...

Bei mir ist das folgendermaßen:

Wenn ich kein WoW spielen würde, würde ich meine unglaublich viele Leute gar nicht kennen die auf meiner Schule sind. (Stufe über/ unter mir)

Genau mit diesen Leuten habe ich dadurch so viel zu tun, dass das Wochenende meist mit ihnen abläuft, und auch jegliches anderes RL auch oft.

Diese "In-Game-Freunde" sind sozusagen ebenfalls zu meinen RL Freunden geworden, da man einfach so unglaublich viel miteinander zu tun hat, und ja nicht nur über Wow labert...

Als ich angefangen habe WoW zu spielen hatte ich natürlich erst einmal einen Flash und hab es ein wenig übertrieben, aber jetzt steht alles andere > WoW...


Es ist wie schon erwähnt wurde einfach ein TV-Ersatz. für einen schönen Abend oder um den Tag ausklingen zu lassen, bevor man schlafen geht...
Ich finde es total übertrieben, alle Spieler in eine Schublade zu stecken, was ich jedoch oft genug erlebe :<


Außerdem hat sich meine Englischkenntnis so extrem erhöht seitdem ich mit englischem Client spiele, dass ich ihn nie wieder hergeben möchte.. 

Vokabeln wie "enhance, sacrifice, intervene, etc." sind mir jetzt allgegenwärtig... das ist schon extrem prall...

Hauter rein, 
Niggin


----------



## Meloney (23. Oktober 2008)

Also Ich arbeite auf wechsel Schicht das heißt unter der Woche wechsel von früh-Spät oder Nacht Sonntags 12 std.

Was das mit WoW zu tun hat hmmm?? also wenn man um 23 uhr von der Spätschicht kommt sind natürlich alle bekannten und Freunde auf dem Weg zu Nachtruhe oder wollen sich verständlicherweise(unter der Woche) nicht mehr treffen weil Sie selber Familie bzw morgens früh raus müssen.
Und da mein bekannten/freundeskreis alle Online vertretten sind Skype/ICQ oder auch Teamspeak und einige auch WoW( wie in unseren Fall jetzt )spielen kann man sich für 1-2 std noch Online ganz gut unterhalten.

zu WoW speciell also ich spiele seit ende Beta ca. 10-20 std je nach Schichtlage,
Ich habe ein paar neue freund durch WoW dazu bekommen weil man sich ja einen "Freundeskreis" aufbaut mit solchen leute mit dehnen man gerne zusammen Spielt ob nun in 5er 10er 25ziger..... man lernt sich kennen und irgendwann kommt man auf die Idee hey ich habe ne große Wohnung ich könnte ja mal 5-7 leute für nen wochenende einladen ( ja ich weis einige werden sagen hey das kann schiefgehen....) und von diesen leute habe ich ein paar schätzen gelernt und überraschender weise auch meine jetzige feste bessere hälfte kennen gelernt.

Also mein fazit ist WoW kann den horizont erweitern( vorallem habe ich sehr selten Radikales gedanken gut gehört da man nicht weis ob der/die andere andere wurzeln hat als man selber DAS IST DAS BESTE FINDE ICH ) man lernt mit anderen auszukommen auf leute einzugehen ( im begrenzten maße und soweit man sich einbringen will ) vieleicht gewinnt man neue freunde solange das Spielen mit einander im vordergrund bleibt und es nicht übertrieben wird den im ernst leute mit Freunden und bekannten nen urlaub planen oder ein feiner grillabend,Kinobesuche oder ein geflegtes Tabeltop(Warhammer (Skaven rules)) ist viel besser als ständig Online zusein.


MfG


----------



## SeRuM (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab aufgehört , (dramatik) GUILD WARS zu spielen !!  (Alle sind geschockt )


----------



## INXS (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd hier mal meine eigene Erfahrung mit Wow schreiben. Ich habe mir nur die ersten beiden Seiten durchgelesen und denke viele nehmen dsa einfach nicht ernst.

Nagut dann also mal los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufgrund von Freunden und früheren Erfahrungen mit wow hab ich im januar 2007 mit wow angefangen, mit freunden gelabert und meinen schurken auf 70 hochgelevelt. hab dort dann eine gilde gefunden und mit ihr von gruul bis bt gemacht. dazu muss ich sagen, wir waren 3 tage die woche raiden und wow hat damals shcon mein leben bestimmt, ich kam mittags von der schule (hab gerade mein abi gemacht) und hab wow gezockt, eifnach nur wegen den leuten, hab nichtmal gewusst was genau ich mache, eifnach nur vorm pc gehangen. dann kamen die raide immer mehr dazu und 3 tage in der woche war ich abends beschäftigt, meine freunde fanden das solala aber haben es als mein hobby akzeptiert.
Die Sucht nach neuen Items und neuen Contents wurde immer schlimmer und so bin ich dann auch jeden vo nden 3 raidtagen mitgegangen + kara + sonst irgendein scheiss, wie kl bespreung, also fast 5 tage die woche mit wow beschäftigt. Es kommt noch schlimmer:
Als ich die Gilde gewechselt habe, bin ich zu einer, die 5 tage die woche raidet und sehr gut vorankommt. habe wirklich so oft ich kann mitgeraidet und war auch mittags nach wie vor on nur ist mir dann langsam klar geworden wie wow mich verändert hat. Ich hab Freunden abgesagt abends, die mit mir was machen wollten und habe mir dafür immer andere ausreden einfallen lassen. Ich hab schon dauernd gedacht, dass ich mitraiden muss, bin spreadsheets und items nachts im bett durchgegangen und konnte den raid am nächsten abend garnicht mehr erwarten.
Ich habe sogar drüber nachgedacht wer mich in der gildem ga udn wer nicht und was das für probleme geben kann usw. usf. Und irgendwann wurde mir klar wie kaputt ich mittlerweile doch bin, wie süchtig udn abhängig ich von diesem spiel geworden bin und dass ich mein leben in den griff kriegen muss, damit ich jetzt mein studium meistern kann.
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich zu anfällig für wow war, aber wenn ich darauf zurückblicke wie es mich verändert hat und was es mit im endeffelt gebracht hat, dann bereue ich viele stunden die ich vor dem pc verbracht habe...

Ein gutes hat wow aber wirklich, meine jetzige freundin habe ich darüber kennen gelernt. wir sind beide sher glücklich zusammen und haben beide dsa zocken aufgegeben. Versteht mich also nicht falsch, ich hasse wow nicht, ich rede heute noch mit freunden drüber und fachsimpele, aber ich weiss welche wirkung wow haben kann und ich bin sehr sehr froh nicht mehr zu zocken.


So das war meine persönliche erfahrung, wollte das mal loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LegendaryDood (23. Oktober 2008)

Abgesehen davon, das ich noch ein Thema hab über das ich mit meinen Freunden reden kann, sich mein Wortschatz um ca 1000 Worte aufgestockt hat, ich um ein paar Euro ärmer im Monat bin, und ich meinen Rechner noch mehr hasse, weil er mitten im Patchvorgang abstürzt, ist alles gleich geblieben^^


----------



## ShadowXanTos (23. Oktober 2008)

wow hat einen ganzen sommer meines lebens verschwendet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
deswegen hab ich es eingestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (23. Oktober 2008)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Servus, Moin Moin, Grüß Gott, Gude, Grüezi, Hallo,
> 
> oft liest man von hoch betitelten Quacksalbern, wie sich Spiele auf einen Menschen auswirken. So erfährt man auch allgemeine Dinge von sich selber, welche man vorher nie wusste - erstaunlich -. Da wird einem gesagt, dass man genervt ist, wenn man die Arme verschränkt oder passiv, wenn man sich auf einem Stuhl zurück lehnt. Die Körpersprache also....ich schweife ab.
> Selbige Quacksalber die anhand meines Tun zu wissen glauben, wie ich mich fühle, meinen auch zu wissen, welche Auswirklung z.B. World of Warcraft auf micht hat. Wie die Leute die das _"Zwischen-den-Zeilen-lesen"_ beherrschen sicherlich bereits bemerkt haben, gebe ich nicht viel auf solche "Experten". Aus diesem Grund erbitte ich mal Erfahrungsberichte von Betroffenen. Ich erhoffe mir hier ein kleines Sammelsurium an subjektiven Erfahrungen, wie sich WoW auf das eigene Leben ausgewirkt hat (sofern es das hat). Ich weiss das es meist schwer ist, selber zu erkennen, was sich geändert hat, aber mit ein wenig Überlegung wie es "damals" war, merkt man es eigentlich recht schnell.
> ...




ich persönliche finde wow sehr gut und investiere gerne zeit dafür (im moment nen zweiten 70 vor wotl zu leveln).
wenn ich allerdings die wahl hätte es einfach nicht zu kennen würde ich mich wahrscheinlich trotzdem dafür entscheiden,
wenn ich die zeit die ich in wow bisher schon investiert habe in sportliche aktivitäten oder ins studium gesteckt hätte, hätte ich im nachhinein natürlich wesentlich mehr davon.
jetzt kenne ich es und mag es und werde wahrscheinlich noch wochen und monatelang spielen,
ob das gut ist soviel zeit in etwas im grunde völlig sinnloses zu stecken muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Yiraja (23. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Mein Leben hat sich durch WoW so sehr verändert das ich was zu tun habe wenn im Fernsehen nur mist läuft oder mann nicht ausgehen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also 24 stunden am tach ^^


----------



## Dradka (23. Oktober 2008)

Tjo ich spiele wie die wenigsten Leute seit der WoW classic beta und ja es hat mich natürlich verändert.

An sich hab ich seit meinem 4ten Lebensjahr gezockt bin mit 12 auf Cs gekommen esl gespielt blaseblubber....  dann kam irgendwann WoW ich war nie ein Fan von Rpgs aber WoW war einfach genial... also gab ich cs auf und fing mit WoW an.
Tja was soll ich sagen ich bin zynischer geworden, hab vieles Aufgegeben was mir bis dahin Spaß machte.

Aber im großen und ganzen lief es durch WoW nicht schlechter es war ein Lückenfüller und das raiden hat manchen Abend verschluckt, aber ich hatte immer Zeit für Freunde Familie Spaß etc. 
Aber mit der Zeit habe ich mich von meinen Freunden wegentwickelt ich hielt sie langsam aber sicher für ahnungslos ziellos und langweilig(?)ich fand natürlich durch WoW neue Freunde und durch die Arena Tuniere eine lohnende Nebenbeschäftigung aber auch wen ich das nicht genau beurteilen kann wie es hat mich doch grundlegend verändert WoW zu spielen


----------



## Thersus (24. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich ist das einzige was sich verändert hat das ich jetzt WoW statt anderen Games zocke. Eigl traurig das mir so viele schöne Spiele entgehen, aber naja... Das isses wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## w1cked (24. Oktober 2008)

"Wie hat WoW euer Leben verändert?"


WoW hat mein Leben sehr verändert, aber nicht nur WoW sondern das Internet allgemein.
Vor ca. 3 Jahren bin ich mit CS:S angefangen,welches ich zuvor bei einem Freund gesehen habe.
Damals ging ich glaube ich in die 7te Klasse und war einer der besten Schüler.
Anfangs habe ich vielleicht 1-2 Stunden täglich gespielt,das fande ich normal.
Dann fande ich die ESL (www.esl.eu) und wollte besser sein wie die anderen.
Ich spielte jeden Tag mind. 4Stunden Counterstrike!
Nach 6 Monaten war ich dann eindeutig süchtig (mit 13 Jahren),doch niemand wollte es wahr haben,weder ich,noch meine Eltern.
Wenn ich aus der Schule kam wusste ich schon genau was gleich passiert, essen und am PC,bis Abends wenn ich schlafen gehe.
Die 7te Klasse habe ich mit einem guten Zeugnis absolviert,die 8te Klasse mit einer 5 überstanden und die 9te musste ich dann wiederholen.
Ich habe in diesem Jahr glaube ich KEIN EINZIGES MAL Hausaufgaben gemacht, weil mich Schule nicht interessiert, Internet war wichtiger.
Und das 3 Jahre lang, ich habe ca. 40kg zugenommen, Familie und Freunde vernachlässigt und seit den 3 Jahren keine Freundin mehr gehabt.
Ich war früher eigentlich ein Junge mit dem man gerne was unternehmen wollte, weil ich bekannt war.
Hatte vorher auch schon viele Freundinnen,bis ich mit CS:S angefangen habe.

Das geht jetzt seit 3 Jahren so, ich habe keine Freunde mehr, nach 3 Jahren verliert man sie einfach, obwohl ich früher jeden Tag mindestens 4 Stunden mit ihnen auf unseren Schulhof unterwegs war.



Ich habe zwar eingesehen das es so nicht weitergehen kann,kann aber nichts machen.
Ich hing heute ca. 10 Stunden am PC und werde es morgen auch tun,da ich nicht weiß was ich sonst machen soll ohne Freunde.
Ich stehe so gegen 10 Uhr Mittags auf,Esse was und setzt mich an den PC,bis ca. 2-3 Uhr und gehe dann schlafen.
Und das JEDEN TAG, ausser wenn ich Termine habe.
Ich wurde seit 2 Jahren auf keinem Geburtstag mehr eingeladen, werde dieses Jahr 16 und habe Angst davor, weil ich nicht weiß wen ich einladen soll.



Das war mal meine Erfahrung mit dem Internet,und es ist 100% so passiert und mein Ernst...


bye


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde jetzt 20 und spiele seit ca. 9 Jahren Onlinespiele und das hat ziemlichen Einfluss auf mein Leben - zur Zeit ist das halt WoW, vorher wars D2, CS:S, RO usw. Ich spiele extrem viel unter der Woche, ich gehe im Prinzip zur Arbeit/Schule und mach dann zu Hause nichts anderes als renovieren (wir haben ein Haus gekauft), essen (machen), 2/Woche zum Hockey zu gehen und zu zocken, da kommen Täglich weit mehr als 6h zu Stande, so 1-2 mal pro Monat geh ich mit nen paar Kollegen [arbeit, Schule oder vom Trainig] in die Disse (hier in der Gegend geht nicht viel und da ist son Dienstäglicher Doppeldecker meist ganz witzig :>). 
Dazu sollte man vll. sagen das ich ausser Zeitung auch nichts lese und auch kein TV schau, ausser Simpsons beim zocken, sonst spiel ich halt lieber am Computer als nen Buch zu lesen oder mich vonner Flimmerkiste begeifern zu lassen.
Das ganze schwingt zum Wochenende aber wieder ziemlich um, oder wie jetzt zur Zeit (ich hab zwei Wochen Ferien, die erste hab ich insgesamt vll. 1h gezockt weil ich nur aus war und in der zweiten konnt ich dann kein Alkohol mehr sehen und nu nutz ich die Zeit um zu zocken und hier zu arbeiten). Die Wochenenden nutz ich in der Regel (also immer wenn keine Familienfeier ansteht) um mit meinen Freunden auszugehen oder irgendwas zu unternehmen (wir habens sogar einmal geschafft mit unseren Freundinnen ne Lan zu machen :>), wenn aber nichts geht kommts aber auch mal vor das ich am Wochenende einen Sonntag durch zocke weil ich a.) Spaß dran hab und b.) nix besser vor hab.

Das gezocke ist für mich im Prinzip sowas wie für andere Fernsehen.
Meine schulischen Leistungen haben sich übrigens nicht verschlechtert, Hausaufgaben mach ich seit der zweiten Klasse nichtmehr (hat also rein garnichts mitm zocken zu tun) und in den letzten 2 Jahren (bin momentan inner 13.) haben sich meine Noten drastisch verbessert (mein Schnitt ist von 3,x auf 2,1 gerutscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), man wird halt doch irgendwie erwachsen.


----------



## ODM_Dookie (24. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab durch WoW zwar erst später (bc) echt gute rl kumpelz gefunden , wohne zwar in magdeburg und die halt richtung bremen hamburg düsseldorf .
Starten regelmäßig ne lan in bremen und zocken da nicht wow sonder eher fun games oder shooter "i love gmod" ^^.
Mein leben hat sich dadurch eher positiv als negativ gewandelt , ausbildung fertig , am arbeiten , keine geldsorgen , regelmäßiger fortpfalnzungstrieb xD.

Naja sodele euer Dookie/jubuwal  (noz)


----------



## Alion (24. Oktober 2008)

Was hat sich durch WoW bei mir verändert?
Ich habe gute Kollegen gefunden die über den ganzen Deutschsprachigen raum Verteilt sind. 
In der Schule hat sich eigentlich nix verändert. Ich war noch nie ein Glanzschüler und bewegte mich meistens im Durchschnitt. Wenn ich ehrlich bin sogar etwas darunter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dennoch habe ich meinen Abschluss als Informatiker geschafft obwohl ich in der Ausbildung mehr Gezockt als gelernt habe.
Und obwohl ich viel spiele beschränkt sich das zocken nur auf Samstag / Sonntag Nachmittag (wenn ich nichts mit Freunden unternehme) und unter der Woche am Abend. Freitag und Samstag Abend sind ganz klar für Freund e/innen reserviert. Ich habe erst ein mal WoW meinen Freunden vorgezogen. Und dass war am Abend als bei uns auf dem Server der AQ Gong geschlagen wurde und die Invasion der Insekten begann.


----------



## Silmarilli (24. Oktober 2008)

mal überlegen .... was hat sich bei mir verändert

habe von WoW-Release durch einen entfernten Arbeitskollegen erfahren, dacht ich mir ... das probierste mal ... mein erstes RPG

Nun sitz ich hier ... ein paar jahre sind vergangen
irgendwo zwischendrinn hab ich in dessen Abteilung gewechselt, wurde dann der Stellvertreter des Abteilungsleiter und im endeffekt nachdem der Abteilungsleiter den Standort wechselte .... nun Abteilungsleiter der ich jetzt bin .... der Entfernte Arbeitskollege war der Abteilungsleiter :-)
und das alles nur weil anno dazumals ... als bei ihm eine Stelle frei war er an seinen Gildenkumpel dachte

Also 2 Beförderungen durch WoW

Durch WoW hat sich auch mein Alkohol-Konsum, meine Discothekenbesuche usw. mehr oder weniger in nichts aufgelöst
Dadurch habe ich auch vor drei Jahren zu Silvester mein Herzblatt kennen gelernt ... da ich nicht wie zuvor immer irgendwo auf ner Party abhing sondern gemütlich mit der Familie ins Neue Jahr gerauscht bin und nach Mitternacht irgendwann bin ich noch ins Stamm-Pub um mit den Freunden auch noch schnell anzustossen .... wo ich dann meine Maus kennen lernte

Also 3jahre anhaltende Beziehnung jetzt schon durch WoW

ich hänge nicht mehr den ganzen abend vor dem Fernseher und tu mir irgendwelchen Müll an der mir die Birne weichbrennt ala daily-soaps, starmania u. Co. sonder verbringe lieber meine Zeit mit Bekannten aus der ganzen Welt 
Was meinen Umgang mit Menschen sehr stark geschult hat, da ich teilweise Raids leite hat es auch mein Führungsvermögen geschult, ich bin mir durch WoW der Tatsache bewußt geworden das jeder Mensch anders ist, anders fühlt, anders reagiert .... womit ich bevor ich auf irgendjemand sauer bin, ihn zur sau mache oder ähnliches weil augenscheinlich ein fehler gemacht wurde .... erstmal überlege wie dieser passieren konnte, warum weshalb

Also ... Umgang mit meinen Off-line wie auch natürlich den Online Mitmenschen (und Gnomen, Nachtelfen und Co. :-) ) hat sich sehr stark verändert ... man möchte behaupten ich bin durch ein Online-Spiel erwachsen und reif geworden *kopf - tisch - kopf - tisch* gibts ja nich

Meine Freunde haben lernen müssen (was ihnen auch gut getan hat) das ich nicht der Trottel vom Dienst bin der immer parat steht und den man überall ranholen kann wenn man leute für irgendwas braucht
meine Freundschaften ansich (die im RL) sehe ich selbst nicht mehr als so selbstverständlich an wie ich es einmal tat .... ich bin dankbar für jeden einzelnen Freund oder Freundin .... die ich teilweise früher wie den letzten Dreck behandelt habe wo ich erkannt habe das sowas nicht nett ist und mit der kommenden Erkenntniss hab ich mich auch bei allen entschuldigt für meine Fehler 

Was ich vor WoW auch nie getan hätte da mir dafür dazumals einfach das Rückrad fehlte ... wo mir WoW geholfen hat das zu finden .... man bekommt einfach im RL teilweise nicht die Anerkennung wie man sie komischerweise von einer Gruppe, einem Raid oder wie auch immer bekommt .... komischerweise ist es irgendwie per TS leichter einem menschen zu sagen das er seine "Arbeit" gut gemacht hat als wie im richtigen Leben, ging mir früher genauso 

Was mich zu noch einem Punkt bringt ..... ich habe gelernt durch WoW wie wichtig Anerkennung ist .... mehr wert als jeder Gehaltsscheck zumindest für die Seele

Einer der Punkte warum ich als Jüngerster Mitarbeiter einer Abteilung der anerkannte Leiter davon bin .... ich Respektiere, Toleriere, und Anerkenne meine MItarbeiter sogar wenn se Scheisse bauen was menschen nun mal tun weil se genau das sind ... menschen .... so tue ich das immer mit dem nötigen Respekt.

Und dafür danke ich auch WoW.

Negatives sollte ich vielleicht auch noch aufzählen 
Ich habe zwei langjährige "beste" Freunde verloren weil ich lieber zeit in Azeroth als wie mit ihnen verbracht habe 

Ich trauere um die zwei "Best-Friends" mit dennen man genau eine sache gut machen konnte (viel mir leider erst später auf) zu viel Alkohol konsumieren, irgendwelche Scheisse bauen, und weswegen ich mich heute noch Schäme .... Drogen konsumieren

Also jeder der behauptet WoW sei schlecht

Die Welt ist es auch 

lg Sily


----------



## Tünnemann72 (24. Oktober 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Also jeder der behauptet WoW sei schlecht
> 
> Die Welt ist es auch
> 
> lg Sily



So ist es  ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UDKleriker (24. Oktober 2008)

Verändert?...hmmmm...

Ich daddel WoW seit release in Deutschland...ich spiel sehr viel in meiner Freizeit und zähle derzeit 9 70 mein eigen.... Ich steh dazu das ich WoW extrem ausnutze.....

ABER....ich bin glücklich verheiratet...meine Frau spielt ebenfalls...wir haben beide eine Job...verdienen gut. und haben dennoch viel Freizeit mit unseren Freunden und Familien

Für uns ist WoW ein Ausgleich zu dem tristen RL...Überall wenn man die Glotze anmacht Armut, Hungersnot, Kriege und der ganze Wahnsinn..Es ist eben die Flucht in eine optisch wahrgewordene Fantasiewelt...nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Solange man diesen Aspekt nicht vergisst ist alles IO


----------



## Kief (24. Oktober 2008)

hab mir lange genug den misst angehört (bzw gelesen) den hier einige leute von sich geben.
ich finde den thread an sich relativ gut.
aber ein paar leute meinen doch die meissten wow spieler alle etwas "verloren" hätten.
nur weil sie es vielleicht so erfahren haben relativieren sie es auf eine große menge oder können es nicht verkraften das vielleicht nur ihnen dieses schicksal wiederfahren ist.
ich spiele seid der beta an wow und habe NIEMALS einen einzigen freund oder sonst irrgend was durch wow verloren. im gegenteil ich habe sogar einige meiner freunde zu wow gebracht und diese haben genauso wenig probleme damit wie ich. was ist denn dabei sich um 6 vor den rechner zu setzten und seine 3,4,5 was auch imemr stunden zu spielen. 

und die leute die sich in wow verstecken. stellt euch mal vorher ihr hätten ein gesicht das aussieht woe dresden 45. diese leute waren meisstens gut in der schule und bekommen auch einen ausbildungsplatz (sehr wahrscheinlich). doch das was die "gut" aussehenden ihnen vorraus haben sind freunde.
in einem mmo interessiert keinen wie man aussieht, man hat einfach spaß. 
ich kann diese leute sehr gut verstehen das sie sich in die welt der kriegskunst "flüchten". 
und last sie doch?

ich finde ganz einfach das die leute die süchtig nach wow sind und viel verloren haben (freunde, arbeit, schlechten schulabschluss, etc.) ganz einfach einen sehr sehr SEHR schwachen charakter haben. 
ich meine wer nicht die kontrolle über sich selbst hat der sollte sich am besten direkt die goldene kugel geben... .

was mich einfach aufregt sind die leute die nach dem motto hartz 4 und der tag gehört dir leben.. . auf unsere kosten eine schöne wow zeit habe... .
das regt wirklich auf.


und über die leute die sagen auf shooter werden sie aggressiv könnte ich mich auch aufregen. aber das würde hier den rahmen sprengen.

mfg


----------



## Rastas (24. Oktober 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach bin ich aufgrund von WoW reifer geworden... jetzt mal ehrlich so oft wie man sich mit Idioten rumschlagen muss in WoW lernt man einfach,diese zu ignorieren. Auserdem finde ich,hat WoW mir geholfen einen geregelteren Tagesablauf zu finden... vorher saß ich meistens breit bei irgendjemandem rum und habe mich k.o. geraucht weil es nichts anderes zu tun gab,heute weis ich das dies ein extrem war und das WoW genauso in das andere extrem ausarten KANN... so verrückt es klingt,ich habe mich durch etwas anderes,dass süchtig machen kann von einer Sucht gelöst... soll heißen:

Ich habe jetzt mein Leben besser im Griff,die Klasse geschafft (besuche jetzt die Oberstufe eines Gymnasiums).


----------



## Georan (24. Oktober 2008)

kein verblödendes fernsehn mehr, dafür mehr pc suchten, naja genau wie mit wc3 und diablo 2 und starcraft war das mit wow..


----------



## MadMat (24. Oktober 2008)

seit ich abends nimmer so lang zocke, ist das tv-programm auch nicht besser geworden.

mal im ernst: lieber am pc mal ganz klein wenig hirn anstrengen, als vor der glotze verkümmern.

andererseits: ich zocke nicht mehr so viel wie vor jahren, ich arbeite immernoch selbst, meine wohnung ist ohne
schutzanzug betretbar, meine freundin zockt auch. ich kann komplexer denken, seit ich zocke und mit programmieren umgehe.

was ich nicht kann: das cs-gehopse im pvp, was man von konsolen kennt.

aber was gut klappt: wenn du müde bist, oder kopfschmerzen hast: spiel wow und die vergisst kopfschmerzen und 
merkst erst später, dass du müde bist. du wirst also nicht tablettenabhängig *g*

grüße

ps: und man gibt nicht soviel geld für alkohol aus, weil man sich jedes wochenende mit freunden besaufenb geht (und ggf rumpöbelt)


----------



## Saturas18 (24. Oktober 2008)

naja was sich verändert hat hmmmmmm^^

ich schau kaum noch fernsehen (kommt eh viel schrott, außer 24, Dr.House und Prison Break)

als wow rauskam hab ich relativ viel gespielt aber das hat sich mittlerweile wieder gelegt^^
ich spiele zwar fast jeden tag, aber das RL (ausbildung, freunde, sport) gehen halt vor


achja....vllt bissl off-topic aber trotzdem:

vor 2 tagen war bei uns in bayern im radio übrigens das thema onlinespielsucht und da war mal ein experte da der mehr ahnung hatte^^

der meinte das man nicht unbedingt süchtig ist wenn man viel pc spielt

für ihn ist man erst süchtig wenn man sein RL vernachlässigt (z.B. Schule/Arbeit und Sport)

war echt positiv überrascht, wenn man sich sonst so das ZDF reinzieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ugauga (24. Oktober 2008)

http://paedagogik-news.stangl.eu/?p=200


----------



## Baltimus (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele seit BC-Release WoW und war ne kurze Zeit echt süchtig... Schule halt vernachlässigt und so, das hat sich bis Level 70 auch nicht gelegt, aber seit diesem Jahr ist mir die Lust aufs Zocken immer mehr vergangen.
Bin gerade vom Urlaub zurück und hatte dort keine Möglichkeit, an einen Pc zu gehen. Doch ich musste daran nicht mal denken! 
Dennoch ist WoW ein wichtiger Bestandteil meines Lebens. Was würde ich machen, um die Wartezeit aufs Tennistraining zu überbrücken, wenn ich kein WoW hätte? Was würd ich machen, wenn meine Freunde keine Zeit haben? Höchstwahrscheinlich fern gucken, aber das ist ja "Dreck!Blödsinn",  und da muss ich total zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
In meinem Leben hat sich durch WoW- abgesehen von meiner Zeit als Suchti- nicht viel geändert, und wenn auch nur zum Positiven


----------



## Saturas18 (24. Oktober 2008)

irgendwie scheint es den meisten gleich zu gehen^^

ich war am anfang ein bisschen süchtig (schule oder so hab ich aber NIE wegen wow geschwänzt) aber das legt sich mit der zeit^^
wenn es das erste MMORPG is, isses halt schon sehr faszinierend finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wow is zwar noch immer ein ganz besonderes spiel für mich, aber eben auch mehr normal als am anfang.

ich denke die spieler der künftigen MMORPGs werden nicht mehr so leicht süchtig, da die meisten den umgang mit diesem neuen medium ja jetzt durch wow lernen^^

(jaja ich weiß MMORPGs sind eigentlich nicht neu, aber durch wow kennt sie erst jeder)



PS: ich glaube so in 10 jahren werden noch viel viel mehr leute MMORPGs zocken....wow hat ja schon einige nicht-gamer zu gamern gemacht


----------



## Tupac 2 (24. Oktober 2008)

Saturas18 schrieb:


> PS: ich glaube so in 10 jahren werden noch viel viel mehr leute MMORPGs zocken....wow hat ja schon einige nicht-gamer zu gamern gemacht




Ich glaub in 10 jahren sind wir alle TOT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (25. Oktober 2008)

kljba schrieb:


> Mein Leben hat sich sehr verschlechter durch das Spielen von WOW. Es fesselt mich jeden Tag. Meine Frau und meine zwei Kinder ziehen seit 11/2 Jahren den kürzeren wenn ich vor dem PC sitze. Ich wünschte ich könnte es ändern. Ich kann es nicht.


mir kommen die tränen


----------



## Atroniss (25. Oktober 2008)

Zwar hat sich meien Freundin von mir getrennt und ich habae in 3 Jahren ca. 20 Kilo zugnommen , aber WOW machte mich selbstbewusster.


----------



## Marvîn (25. Oktober 2008)

_Also ich hab schon fast immer Sport gemacht (seitdem ich 8 bin oder so schon....), 
daher hat mir WoW meiner meinung nach sogar gutgetan. 
Durch den Sport hab ich nicht so viel Zeit für WoW (so 2 Stunden am Tag sind drin 
wenn kein Wettkampf oder so ist, rest Training). 
Durch WoW haben sich meine Reaktionen verbessert und vorallem meine Auffassungsgabe 
(Viele Sachen gleichzeitig sehen zb.). 
Es wundert mich immer wie langsam dagegen normale Leute reagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wowneuling (27. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die vielen, vielen interessanten Geschichten. Denke es gibt hier noch einige, die ihre eigene interessante Story noch nicht erzählt haben. In diesem Sinne: /push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Man möge es mir verzeihen_


----------



## Hellfire1337 (27. Oktober 2008)

@topic


gar net...


----------



## Stasjan (7. November 2008)

Ok,jetzt bin ich mal an der Reihe,ich war immer schon ein Wc3 Fan,deswegen hab ich mir auch gleich wow geholt als ich davon erfahren habe dass es gibt,weil mich wc3 zum Teil einfach beeindruckte.
Jetzt sind schon 2 Jahre vorbei,man man man war das schnell 
Was hat sich dadurch verändert? Kann nur positives sagen:
-Ich hab meine Deutsch-Kenntnisse erheblich verbessert (bin Spät-Aussiedler)
-Hab ein paar neue Freunde gefunden,die ich seitdem auch im real-life kenne
-usw.
Also wie ihr seht nur positive Dinge.


----------



## Soramac (7. November 2008)

Ich schwitze beim kacken.


----------



## Crosis (7. November 2008)

naja es wird einem nie langweilig und man übt sich in geduld^^ bin jetzt schon seit 7tagen dabei WoW neuzuinstallieren(ja 7tage immer wieder bugs wärend installation+patchvorgang; techsupport hat mir auch nicht helfen können-.-) also naja ich würde mal sagen bald beeinflusst es mich nichtmehr weil ich es wohl in den nächsten tagen in die tonne kloppen werde

aber gut verändert...es gab ein leben vor WoW *g*


----------



## Thalveas (7. November 2008)

Das einzige was sich bei mir verändert hat ist, dass ich nun vorm Rechner masturbiere anstatt im Bett..

ne Spaß beiseite.


ich habe viele Freunde gewonnen..

und meine große Liebe verloren..weil mir dummerweise wow wichtiger war als sie.
könnt ich es rückgängig machen würde ich es sofort tun.das heißt würd sie zurück kommen würde ich sofort mit wow aufhören!

wow ist wie rauchen. wenn man aufhören will muss man es wirklich wollen..ansonsen bleibt man drauf hängen


----------



## Gywn (7. November 2008)

Ich hab seit ich damals mit Ragnarok angefangen hab meist  recht viel gespielt und war halt noch vor der Oberstufe man hatte noch genug Freizeit für exessives Spielen. Naja vor ca. einem Jahr habe ich aufgehört zu raiden, nachdem ich ich vorher 2 mal in der Woche an den Tagen geraidet habe, an denen wir sowieso nicht weggegangen sind und an deinen ich kein Handballtraining hatte (nichts ist schlimmer als kaputt nach Hause zu kommen durchs Training und dann noch zu spielen.)

Naja mittlerweile bin ich zimlich von WoW weg, da ich der Meinung bin, dass man in WoW zu viel Zeit investieren muss um auch nur ansatzweise mitzuspielen (10 games die Woche im PvP oder einmal die Woche raiden bringen halt nichts). 

Ich bin jetzt bei WAR und level mir da gemütlich am Wochenende meine Chars hoch. Naja ich muss sagen, dass ich durch meine Freunde erst zum zocken gekommen bin und ich habe immer mit ein paar Freunden zusammengespielt, mit denen ich auch immer wieder LANs gemacht habe (2-8  Leute). 

Naja auf jeden Fall hat mich mein Zocken auf dem Weg von EDV gebracht. Ich bin jetzt in der 11. Klasse auf einen technischen Gymnasium (4 Stunden Programmieren und noch 6 Stunden den anderen Müll in der Woche).


----------



## Greenknive (7. November 2008)

gar nicht


----------



## Sugandhalaya (7. November 2008)

Garnicht, da WoW für mich nicht so einen hohen Stellenwert hat, dass es in irgendeiner Art und Weise relevant für mein Leben ist oder sein wird.


----------



## Tumasz (7. November 2008)

WoW hat mein Leben eher Verschlechtert und ich hatte viele beziehungsprobleme wegen dem Spiel, mittlerweile spiele ich vieleicht 3-4 Stunden in der Woche und das ist ganz angenehm und keiner leidet drunter


----------



## Elegost (7. November 2008)

Endolpasma schrieb:


> Du solltet vlt mal Mathe lernen 1x0 ist 0.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Endo



ich glaube das ist Absicht.
Das ist auf die Leute bezogen die denken  weil sie eine Vermutung  haben und kein Wissen denken das sie Ahnung vom Thema haben .
Epic Fail


----------



## maselevic (7. November 2008)

hat nix verändert ich glaube ich bin nicht suchtanfällig genung für wow ich habs jetzt schon seit 2 jahren und han noch keinen char über lvl 42 gebracht


----------



## atischa (7. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen 
Also WoW hatt mir muss ich sagen geholfen, ja geholfen ich hab früher Drogen konsumiert nein nichts "hartes" in dem sinne aber es waren meine 10-12 Tüten in der Woche, als ich dann anfing mit WoW hatt mich anfangs zimmlich gefesselt ich gebs gerne zu ich war weniger drausen mehr drinn vor dem Pc aber so hörte ich auf mit den Drogen, und nein WoW ersetzt für mich nicht das Kiffen seit ich WoW zocke hab ich nen Job gefunden und arbeite meine täglichen 8Stunden in pro Tag, das heisst ich zocke ca. 2h pro Tag(ausser wenn Raid ist was 3mal die Woche ist). Ja ich hab übergewicht und nein es liegt nicht an WoW das hatte ich schon vorher sogar als ich mit Sport anfang(heisst regelmässig 2-3mal die Woche 1-2h+ alle 2Wochen am Wochenende Turnier Vereinssport halt) Damit hab ich aber mitlerweile aufgehört und es war nicht wegen WoW es gab unstimmigkeitem im Team inc. Trainer aber das tut hier ja nichts zur Sache.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab in WoW meine 2 70er da bin ich auch sehr stolz drauf (ja für manche mag das viel sein=)).
Naja um ans Ende meiner Lebensgeschichte zu kommen=) WoW hatt mir geholfen eine zeit lang wars aber auch ne Sucht z.b. als ich 3Monate Arbeitslos war da kamm ich auf meine 12-16h WoW und dazu steh ich auch wenns mir nicht leicht fällt.
In dem Sinne wünsch ich noch nen schönen Abend/Tag 

mfg


----------



## 88Wotan (7. November 2008)

Scheinbar überwiegend Arbeitsloses Pack hier unterwegs . . . 

Man gut das mich fremdes Elend nicht interessiert !


----------



## crizzle (7. November 2008)

WOW  OMG  ICH WILL ZOCKEN!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillmon (8. November 2008)

Garnicht du Nerd ;D


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (8. November 2008)

also im großen und ganzen hat wow mein leben nur unwesentlich verändert

meine frau ist ausgezogen und wollte die scheidung
sie hat das sorgerecht für beide kinder und zieht 650 km weit weg
ich habe meinen job verloren
bin verschuldet
meine freunde meiden mich
ich habe ein wenig zugenommen
in meiner wohnung sieht es aus wie bei einem messi
mein vermieter vesucht seit wochen mich rauszuklagen

aber ansonsten geht es mir prima denn ich habe ja mein wow




p.s. bekämpft eure RL-Sucht denn nichts ist schlimmer als von einer Sucht sein Leben eingeengt zu bekommen. Werdet Helden in World of Warcraft. Lasst Euch von anderen Spielern anhimmeln weil ihr mit full T6 auf eurem Spektraltiger in Shattrath steht und selbst Sunwell auf Farmstatus habt. 

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *  *rofl*


----------



## b0mb4z (8. November 2008)

Tjo, was hat sich geändert, seit ich Ende 2004 die WoW-US-Open-Beta angespielt habe und anschließend ab Februar 2005 auf den EU-Realms spiele...

Seitdem bete ich den Teufel an,
gebe mich hemmungslos meinen hedonistischen Trieben hin,
verplempere mein ganzes Geld mit Blizzard-Fanartikeln,
habe mein Körpergewicht verdreifacht,
meine Schulden auch,
konsumiere keinerlei Körperhygieneprodukte mehr,
kenne andere Mitmenschen nur noch aus dem Fernsehen oder durch meinen Hartz-Fear-Sachbearbeiter,
bin seitdem 17 mal in Krankenhäuser wg. Gehirnschlages eingeliefert worden, habe es aber immer wieder zum nächsten Raid nach Hause geschafft...

/Ironie off...

Mal im ernst... was soll sich geändert haben ?
Das ist ein olles Computerspiel. Statt 1000 anderer Dödelgames zocke ich halt (mit kleinen Pausen) überwiegend WoW. 
Ansonsten ist alles beim alten geblieben.


----------



## Lord Arresh (8. November 2008)

Hab nicht gemerkt das ich mich verändert habe durch wow. Dadurch hab ich viel zeit mit WoW und weniger zeit mit meinen nahe stehenden Menschen verbracht bzw diese immer abgewimmelt.

Vor kurzem hat sich meine Freundin die ich weit über 3 jarhe hatte udn wir glücklich waren mti einem anderen aus dem Staub gemacht.

Tja wow hab cih zurzeit auf eis aber bin beim Addon wieder dabei, bekomm mich net los davon.


----------



## Mitzushi (8. November 2008)

Was sich verändert hat?
Hm, da ich vorher schon viel Videospiele gespielt habe, hat sich kaum was geändert.
Habe meine PS2 und PS3 verkauft und spiele stattdessen jetzt WoW.
Und ich habe mein Windows wieder häufiger an, als mein Linux.
(was aber eher daran liegt, dass Wow halt für Windows/Mac konzipiert ist und eine Emulation nur sinnlos Ressourcenfresser wäre)
Freundetechnisch hat sich garnichts geändert. Bin mehrmals in der Woche bei meinem Freund und geh auch aus dem Haus. xD


----------



## Dropz (8. November 2008)

bei mir hat sich eigentlich nichts geändert,außer das ich öfters wegen raids die schule vernachlässigen aber das machen andere auch wegen andere sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thor'jin (8. November 2008)

Naja was soll man dazu sagen, es hat sich zum Positiven verändert. Eigentlich hat sich nur verändert das ich weniger Fernsehe aber dafür mehr PC spiele. Aber was soll sich an einem Spiel großartig viel im Leben ändern? Außer das man öfters Wörter wie lol benutzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wabbo (8. November 2008)

Ich spiele zwar erst seit September WoW aber verändert hat sich eig nix, außer vllt. das ich abends länger wache bin^^.

Aber ansonsten, habe immer noch Freunde, Freundin, Familie, Arbeit, Hobbys, Sport

Alles was man im Leben braucht, spiele halt nur in der Freizeit bzw. Abends mal 1-2 Stunden oder auch mal länger.

Ist eig. schade wenn Leute wegen einem Spiel total abschalten, verblöden und zu Kellerkindern werden(nichts gegen die, die im Keller wohnen)

mfg


----------

